# 03/19 Raw Discussion Thread: The Ultimate Deletion is upon us



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

They're going to end this show in a pull apart brawl, aren't they? I think it's written into Brock's contract that all of his feuds must have one.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Expecting Lesnar and Heyman to actually show up now that Reigns is suspended. They probably will have Heyman cut a promo taunting Reigns and what not with maybe Lesnar getting a word or two in. Reigns likely shows up coming through the crowd, sneaks into the ring and...










For the go home show they could have a contract singing where you could make it so that Lesnar stands tall after doing an F5 to Reigns or perhaps they have the brawl there and this Monday works more as a teaser.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Ultimate Deletion. *sigh* I'll try and enjoy it. Just hope that it's actually funny and not bad. 

Brock and Roman. Don't really care 


Alexa Bliss and Asuka. I don't understand. Is Asuka facing Charlotte or not? I honestly don't think that creative knows either. If she is, then why is she still on Raw? Why is she still feuding with Bliss? If she was going to face Charlotte at WM, they should;ve ended the feud before Fastlane or at least last week. It's three weeks till Mania. 


Braun facing the The Bar by himself. I wonder who the partner will be.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not expecting Brock & Reigns to fight. They want to get more heat on Brock, so be prepared for him to get ready to fight & then walk away :brock This will piss the crowd off.

This will also tick Reigns off, and it will save them interacting until the go home show. This is what I'm expecting anyways.

I'm actually really interested to see what happens with The Undertaker. I know I shouldn't be, but Cena's promo was fucking great, and I genuinely want to see them interact now. The atmosphere is still there in a big way, which is great to see. Even though it's really late and should have happened like five years ago.

Aside from that, MONDAY NIGHT ROLLINS :rollins


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Ultimate Deletion. Mostly because the difference of Matt just having that crazy smile and Bray looking so serious.
The Reigns/Roman thing is stale to me now. It's probably going to just be "lol Reigns my client is here and in the back but there's no reason for him to come out since you're suspended" - I think it might be that since I read Brock only has one date left before WM.
Putting Vince in it isn't helping me like it any more and I generally think Vince can save most angles.

Women's thing is interesting to me. I want to see more Nia, though.
As for Strowman? Just team up with Rousey and let the entire fuckery of her being the McMahon's newest idea of getting air time be done with. Or have him with Elias since there's nobody really else he can work with that's not already busy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Really looking forward to the Ultimate Deletion, hopefully they can pull it off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

In for the IC Title feud and the Cena/Taker stuff. Cena sold me on the build to the match. The match will probably suck, but I'm at least interested to see what Cena does from here on out with this situation.

Aside from those two feuds, that's pretty much it for this WM season. Kinda blah.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I can't wait to see the people who are excited about the Ultimate Deletion, complaining it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> I can't wait to see the people who are excited about the Ultimate Deletion, complaining it.


I'm kind of looking forward to the car crash TV. :lol

I really doubt it's going to be any good, though. I just hope it's entertaining at least, that House of Horrors they did during the Orton feud was pretty bad.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm kind of looking forward to the car crash TV. :lol
> 
> I really doubt it's going to be any good, though. I just hope it's entertaining at least, that House of Horrors they did during the Orton feud was pretty bad.


I don't trust WWE to do anything like this justice. This type of angle needs to be comedic and it needs to be on purpose otherwise it doesn't work. And I simply DON'T think that WWE is that creative to make it as such.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


>


Where did you find this?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ultimate Deletion? What, are they firing Kevin Dunn and removing Vince/Steph/HHH from having any creative control at all?


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Asuka is still on raw? RIP brand split.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Looking forward to IC title feud stuff, Roman/Brock (something I didn't think I'd say lol), Nia maybe destroying Alexa and maybe this Ultimate Deletion stuff, mainly cos I know it'll be entertaining regardless of whether it's good or not :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> I can't wait to see the people who are excited about the Ultimate Deletion, complaining it.


All they have to do is make it entertaining and it will be a win for me.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jersey said:


> Where did you find this?


Credit to @Blackbeard for finding it :homer4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> Ultimate Deletion? What, are they firing Kevin Dunn and removing Vince/Steph/HHH from having any creative control at all?


It's a bit too early for Christmas, pal.

You're missing the biggest offender :trolldog


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> Credit to @Blackbeard for finding it :homer4


Thanks:grin2:


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Ultimate Deletion. *sigh* I'll try and enjoy it. Just hope that it's actually funny and not bad.
> 
> Brock and Roman. Don't really care
> 
> ...


Asuka is facing Charlotte but only if/when she wins the belt will she be signed to Smackdown. From what I understand, last week was billed as a special appearance from a Raw superstar and not an actual move.

There's just nothing for Asuka to do on Smackdown at the moment. She's had a chat with Charlotte and that's all that can really be done. It'd be very stupid to have her already start running through the roster.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I honestly don't care for the ultimate deletion. I saw the clips of it while it was happening in tna and still did nothing for me. Bray is a nobody now a days. His feud is boring and every other month his personal life is being reporting.

I was one of the people who didn't like Reigns, but now he is clearly starting to grow on me. I finally admitted @BOSS of Bel-Air.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This raw has potential to be great


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If taker shows up :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shit, I completely forgot about the Ultimate Deletion. It was great in TNA, tbh. I'll give it a chance but I don't have confidence in WWE to get this right. But if they do, then between this, the IC Title feud, and hopefully Cena cutting another killer promo (never thought I'd say that!), then this could be a pretty good Raw again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW is on Texas tomorrow which is Taker's hometown. I could see them having him return to accept Cena's challenge there to capitalize on that.

Should be yet another good show, quite a lot of stuff going on the road to Mania.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Ultimate Deletion. Hopefully it will be as good as it was in TNA.

Strowman vs The Bar. Interested in what progresses with that.

Will Elias be healthy enough to perform this week?

Alexa Bliss vs. Asuka probably wont have a finish. I imagine that Nia Jax will show up. They have gotten me interested in Nia.

The main thing that I have zero interest in is the IC title drama. It just hasn't hooked me. Nothing against Miz and Rollins but just not feeling it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's worth staying up for this.
Would like Biker 'Taker since we have Mr. Bawitdaba as the celebrity HoF member and it could actually do well with Cena if they let him cut a proper promo and not the "seen it all, legened, etc".
No Ronda is bad but good since they can't make her the bitch again.
Also more Braun destroying tag teams. That was fun.
There's also no amount of drugs on this planet that would be enough to make sense of the Broken/Woken Matt and that's a good thing.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

• I'm not that excited about Ultimate Deletion, but I'll give it a chance
• I really hope Braun gets a tag team partner. I don't want to see The Bar lose to one guy
• I'm intrigued by this Alexa/Nia storyline
• Hopefully Brock/Reigns get into a fight on RAW
• Hoping for American Badass Undertaker


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea, let's see just how the WWE version of 'Ultimate Deletion' turns out. Taker should be on Raw too, but I'm expecting the deadman still and not ABA as others are predicting.

I do also wonder if Brock/Reigns will get physical or not.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Under normal circumstances when someone calls out Taker he doesn't need to do much talking to get his point across when he confronts them. But the way Cena called him out it was different from anyone else — it had way more realism. So I think Taker needs to respond with words and not action. So that means a promo. I think it will be the American Badass version tomorrow night.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoping to see Undertaker respond tonight, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Reigns to come down the ramp to his music even if he's suspended then :cozy


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Brock said:


> Reigns to come down the ramp to his music even if he's suspended then :cozy


When he comes through the crowd and the security doesn't stop him :cozy


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A bizarre Hardy vs Wyatt match
Reigns and Lesnar in a tug of war over the title
Nia to intervene in Asuka vs Alexa
Finn Balor smiling

Those four things are nailed on to happen tonight.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh boy, we get to see Asuka selling for 70% of the match to Alexa's shitty offense. How fun.

Other than that, I gotta say I'm curious about the Ultimate Deletion segment. It will either be the most bizarrely funny thing on Raw in a while or a worst segment of the year contender, which could be funny in its own right.

Don't think we'll be getting tug of war II this time, thankfully.

And hopefully Braun doesn't get a partner. The thing loses most of its appeal if he does.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> I do also wonder if Brock/Reigns will get physical or not.


I think Lesnar only has one more appearance after tonight so they'll probably do something physical on this show. If not I guess they tease the brawl tonight and they probably have a brawl at the go home show while doing a contract signing.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

why isnt the deletion thingy a network special? why bore the crowd? its gonna fail just like Bray/orton House fight failed.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Asuka is facing Charlotte but only if/when she wins the belt will she be signed to Smackdown. From what I understand, last week was billed as a special appearance from a Raw superstar and not an actual move.
> 
> There's just nothing for Asuka to do on Smackdown at the moment. She's had a chat with Charlotte and that's all that can really be done. It'd be very stupid to have her already start running through the roster.


Unfortunately the only thing they're doing is having Asuka squash the entire Women's division. After tonight she will have made the entire Women's RAW division look like a joke.

Flairs going down at Mania. The Streak has made her boring.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Lesnar and Reigns are going to have a brawl, it's all but confirmed. WWE posted a video about wildest brawls today.

@Dolorian Texas ain't a town!
(I tease, I tease  )

Hoping Taker to show up and respond to Cena. Not getting my hopes up tbh. 

Looking forward to finding out how they handle the Braun/Tag Titles thing.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Oh boy, we get to see Asuka selling for 70% of the match to Alexa's shitty offense. How fun.
> 
> Other than that, I gotta say I'm curious about the Ultimate Deletion segment. It will either be the most bizarrely funny thing on Raw in a while or a worst segment of the year contender, which could be funny in its own right.
> 
> ...


Nah, you get to see her double teamed within two minutes and saved by Nia so we can have a tag team match, playa.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I don't say this often but I'm looking forward to seeing what Cena does this week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> @Dolorian Texas ain't a town!
> (I tease, I tease  )


Ho!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> I don't say this often but I'm looking forward to seeing what Cena does this week.


Yeah, same here. Genuinely some of the best work Cena has done in years. People can say what they want about if Taker can go, but the build is off to a hot start so far. I'm actually excited to see what happens between them both. I just hope Taker is in better shape this time around.

Probably the first time in a while I'm actually anticipating RAW. I've been enjoying the Balor/Miz/Rollins stuff and now Cena/Taker.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, same here. Genuinely some of the best work Cena has done in years. People can say what they want about if Taker can go, but the build is off to a hot start so far. I'm actually excited to see what happens between them both. I just hope Taker is in better shape this time around.
> 
> Probably the first time in a while I'm actually anticipating RAW. I've been enjoying the Balor/Miz/Rollins stuff and now Cena/Taker.


The crowd is super hot for this match and they do want it. Even if it won't deliver in the ring, it'll be a great spectacle to watch.. What Taker hasn't gotten in his last few matches is someone with star power to hide the quality of the match. John Cena will do that. 


The rest of raw is whatever. Liked the Seth vs Finn match but the rest of the build hasn't been great.


----------



## Theszpress22 (Sep 2, 2016)

Would love to see Taker bury Cena on the mic. Mention my wife again, I'll make you famous.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I really hope it isn't 'Deadman' Taker. Even though it probably will be.

I hope at least he doesn't try to be all cryptic and shit like his RAW 25 promo. Just cut to the shit and get serious with Cena.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

- I think we get bouncy Brock this week, no physical contact.

- I kind of wish they'd done more to show why Finn was following Seth around and harassing him, I feel like we're already to the feud with them and I'm not even sure what it's about.

- I want Nia to straight up destroy Alexa this week, then get her title.

- I really hope Braun gets a partner, I hated seeing all thhe tag teams I've been wanting to see more of on the show come off like such losers, it'll only be worse if he gets the tag titles alone.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

We'll probably get more of Roman trying to turn the crowd against Brock. Hopefully they don't do one of those tugging matches with the belt again.

I'm somewhat interested for the ultimate deletion, but I don't know what to expect yet.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MY exact words if No taker tonight in his hometown


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Notes for RAW tonight from PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



WWE Universal champion Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman have been seen in Dallas, Texas today, so they are actually there to appear on Monday Night Raw this week, PWInsider.com has confirmed.

It will be interesting to see if Roman Reigns, who was "suspended" last week by Vince McMahon, is actually at the event, given WWE's storyline thus far has been to come up with ways to get heat on Lesnar while keeping him off camera. Lesnar showing up in an environment where Reigns "cannot" confront him, as has been Reigns' goal the last several weeks, could continue building the issues between the two leading into Wrestlemania 34.

PWInsider.com has not confirmed whether Reigns is backstage at Raw.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I just thought of something bad - what if Cena tries to reference the whole Lesnar not showing thing but with 'Taker instead.
One of the WWE forced shoots where he tries to break kayfabe

Please don't let this happen


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Is there any official confirmation that we gonna see Taker tongiht?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Is there any officiSual confirmation that we gonna see Taker tongiht?


Surely he has to. There's not a lot of RAW shows left until WrestleMania and Cena is basically out of material now until Taker accepts his challenge.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

You know what sucks?

I honestly don't give a shit about the Ultimate Deletion, or about this Woken vs Wyatt 'Great War' feud. I hate it and want it to fucking die...

And yet RAW is so shitty that even despite my lack of any interest at all in this nonsense, behind the Intercontinental Championship feud, this is still what I'm at least wanting to see most.

It's like WWE created this feud then everyone in creative held a paint-tasting party and someone with a bit of lead piping jammed into their brain set them all the challenge of trying to limbo under the low bar this feud currently exists as with every other storyline on RAW.

It's almost impressive, in a really fucked up way.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Actually looking forward to RAW tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just remembered RAW starts at 12am again tonight.

:tripsblessed


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Surely he has to. There's not a lot of RAW shows left until WrestleMania and Cena is basically out of material now until Taker accepts his challenge.


Plus it's basically in Taker's hometown. I'd be shocked if he doesn't show. 

As for the rest of the show, looking forward to see what Brock does. I'm guessing Reigns comes through the crowd and they get separated rather quickly. 

Hate the fact Braun's in the tag match, but curious to see who his partner is. Probably Elias, meh. I love Elias but this is a step down for both of them for Mania. 

Holding out some hope for Final Deletion. It's actually gonna be like the TNA version, so it should be better than just another laugh off between Bray and Matt.

Overall, another lackluster road to Mania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kurt just said in a WWE Youtube video that Braun must find a partner for WM:






Goddamnit, ninja'd.

:lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Kurt just said in a WWE Youtube video that Braun must find a partner for WM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kind of wanted to see him become the Tag Team Champions :braun

I guess they don't want Braun burying the entire Division (well, what's left of it). It would be cool to see Braun go against Authors of Pain. They would be the most credible to beat him for sure.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

going to watch raw for the first time in weeks and it's main selling point is watered down broken Matt.....

Oh whatever I'mma give WWE the benefit of the doubt and say they have a chance of pulling off the ultimate deletion and honestly I'm excited to be able to watch live again despite how often I tend to complain about WWE :lol :mark


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I just remembered RAW starts at 12am again tonight.


Huh, I had no idea. I thought they were back to the normal time. Bloody great news, thank you.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> Plus it's basically in Taker's hometown. I'd be shocked if he doesn't show.


I didn't even realize that. Yeah, he's definitely showing then. No reason for him not to show if he's close by. Plus that Hometown pop :mark:

Still wishing for ABA Taker, I'm going to be bummed when it's the usual. :lol


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Is Raw on at 12am again tonight for us UK fans, or is the dream over?

EDIT: Just seen. Best news ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I kind of wanted to see him become the Tag Team Champions :braun
> 
> I guess they don't want Braun burying the entire Division (well, what's left of it). It would be cool to see Braun go against Authors of Pain. They would be the most credible to beat him for sure.


I thought that's what they were going to do tbh, have him do it himself. My guess now is Elias. Would be pretty cool if it was Joe, not that I think it will be, though.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I kind of wanted to see him become the Tag Team Champions :braun
> 
> *I guess they don't want Braun burying the entire Division* (well, what's left of it). It would be cool to see Braun go against Authors of Pain. They would be the most credible to beat him for sure.


Like he didn't already do that last week. :ha


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I thought that's what they were going to do tbh, have him do it himself. My guess now is Elias. Would be pretty cool if it was Joe, not that I think it will be, though.


You know what'd be fucking funny?

Curt Hawkins.

:lmao

Maybe Braun could help him revert his losing streak at WrestleMania :braun


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I wouldn't mind no Undertaker appearance if Cena gets to team with Braun and have Alexa as the manager.
So long as we get double entendres from Cena


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

It has to be Elias with Braun, although it'd be hilarious if Angle said, "Whelp, kill two birds with one stone, you're John Cena's road to WrestleMania."


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*It would be funny to see Braun and Elias as a tag team, teaming up for WM time and take the belts away from The Bar. I am looking forward to see who Braun's mystery partner going to be. The Broken Compound shall be entertaining as hell since we all know that there will be a lot of fuckery in that match. Alexa Bliss will be getting her karma from her bullying ways towards Nia Jaxx. Not only losing to Asuka but also getting broken by Nia after the match. I doubt we will see Lesnar tonight, I could be wrong but we will have to wait and see about that. *_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why do people think that if/when Taker returns hes going to come out as the American Badass?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm fucking ready :mark: :mark: :mark: Awesome card tonight! If you smellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllalalalalalalallllllllllllllllllll what the styckx.. Is cooking

/show will be shit


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Why do people think that if/when Taker returns hes going to come out as the American Badass?


Two reasons: he's left his coat/hat in the ring last time he lost so people think it was him retiring/ending the deadman gimmick and secondly with Kid Rock being the guest for the Hall of Fame, we might get him to sing "shiggy diggy diggy" live for WM for Undertaker's theme.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Additional notes from PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



The currrent script for tonight's Raw features The Ultimate Deletion match between Bray Wyatt and Matt Hardy as the main event for the broadcast.

Samoa Joe is backstage, the first time he's been at WWE TV since the Royal Rumble match.

Ronda Rousey is at Raw and is currently slated for an in-ring promo during the show.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Additional notes from PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly Braun's partner? :bjpenn


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Xobeh said:


> Two reasons: he's left his coat/hat in the ring last time he lost so people think it was him retiring/ending the deadman gimmick and secondly with Kid Rock being the guest for the Hall of Fame, we might get him to sing "shiggy diggy diggy" live for WM for Undertaker's theme.


plus cena was referencing things in his promo that arnt suited towards the deadman character such as his wife posting instagram videos, taker being too old and mentioning his bad hip last year.

wwe dont tend to talk about taker outside of wwe so its somewhat weird that wwe is shattering the deadman illusion they have always tried to maintain which could mean wwe isnt going to go down that route for this match.

takers weird retirement esque speech at raw 25 couldve been the final word on the deadman character as well which is why it was so vague, it was the retirement of the gimmick, not the wrestler. taker then could retire as the ABA at mania which means he can be himself for future wwe appearances such as the HOF. It allows for a more open transition.

but at the end of the day this is wwe, all these hints could purely be coincidence and wwe will roll with taker as the deadman like they have every other time. They arnt well known for their depth in stories and slow builds these days so it would surprise me if they really have thought about this as deep as we are thinking.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You know what'd be fucking funny?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hawkins is my wildcard as his partner. His losing streak gets turned around and Braun and him run through everyone for like a year. I’d love every second of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Spoiler: RAW
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda Rousey is at Raw and is currently slated for an in-ring promo during the show.


Yikes... She had a hard enough time saying a few things in segments that were carried by other people. Can't imagine how bad it might be if it's the type of promo where it's just her and a mic


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Funny how excited people are because RAW is probably sold out.

Just shows how utter unpopular this trash has become if this is extra spectacularly newsworthy.

Like TNA fans marking out over a sellout crowd.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

9 pages for a RAW thread on the road to Wrestlemania...

Sad times


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's time.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

fire up the snickers cannon, it's time to piss the crowd off again..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The fuckery that will be the Ultimate Deletion should be hilarious :kobelol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I will 'mark' the fuck out if Taker is at this show and comes out like this


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well here we go..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's see how this goes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I hate how there is no opening video/song anymore.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Give me Lesnar destroying someone, ABA and a quality Ultimate Deletion and I'll be fucking happy!

Let's do this!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Like people actually cares if Roman if there :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

the_hound said:


>


wens3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Bad News: Roman Reigns suspension is still in effect."

Crowd pops. :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

:lmao at fans cheering Roman being suspended and not there.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol Lesnar hasn't made it "yet"


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Roman is Braun's partner? This is a surprise!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still getting booed.

:lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Roman not gonna be here, 30 seconds later walks through the crowd....Why not just wait for him to come out when Brock comes out later? lol...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so hes suspended ..................sigh


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Big Dog is here live :cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Did anyone see that Undertaker cosplay in the crowd? :ti


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Failed attempt to get Roman over take 765


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nobody keeps the big dog out of his yard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roman still in the same old gear :bean

Should have come in street clothes.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay so WWE says "Lesnar is here" and Lesnar isn't here.
WWE says "Reigns isn't here" and Reigns is here.

I see...

Angle, sweetie, you can call security. In fact, shouldn't security be... doing their jobs?
Oh hey, Reigns is being a law breaking bad ass.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

He's suspended and has a working mic :lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Nope.. Fuck ROman, FUck brock and fuck vince.. and fuck this feud


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

More "shooting" by Reigns, huh.fpalm


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Roman Reigns doing things his way and that is the hard way, watch them try to arrest him and he comes back at the last part of the show. :reigns*_


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE booking:lol:lol :done

Angle: Reigns is suspended.

*Reigns shows up in WWE gear casually with no security stopping him 2 minutes later.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cheap pop merchent.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Roman looking very pale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

cheap pop

enuff with the "Uh"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know when punk cut the pipe bomb and started using the mega phone you could almost believe it was a shoot, this shit with Reigns is so incredibly forced and fake as shit, not a single person believes any of this shit is a shoot of any kind. 

They're taking Vince's golden boy and number 1 pick and trying to make him out as some rebel fighting against the system, its so fucking dumb, everyone knows he sucks Vince's dick. The whole reason he's booed is because everyone knows he's Vince' selected pick even though he sucks, so them trying to make us think he dislikes Vince and Vince suspending and he's going against the boos is ridiculous..


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

More cheers than boos or is Kevin Dunn playing with his keyboard...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is a pretty bad kayfabe 'suspension' No security, working mic, Roman in his gear. They could sell it a bit better. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh man. Roman the rebel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This doesn't make any sense. I thought he was suspended?

:lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Should have had him show up in casual clothes or regular jeans just to make this whole suspension angle look more real. *_


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Reigns pulling a stonecold and holding the show hostage.lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's the fake Shield!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fake US Marshalls lmfao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Look at these shield wannabe's


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

US MARSHALLS:lmao

I can't.:done


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Reminds me of when HHH did this years ago on Smackdown IIRC and started smashing the place up.
Reigns on the other hand? Yeah, let me say some mean words and grab a chair and stage a sit in!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Since when do they have US Marshals? :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When showing up for work is an accomplishment in current day WWE. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Holy Shit!

It's the Deputy Shield!


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Roman's like " Those vest look familiar."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

US MARSHALLS?

:ha


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Taze his ass make it real


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Why didn't you bring beer with you Stone Cold Reigns? What a badass, I will cheers him.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ingenuity really is a foreign word these days to the writing staff of the E. This isn't the place to recycle Austin/Mcmahon (hell, why recycle that at all and not leave it to its individual)

edit: US MARSHALS (which inofitself is absurd) AND REIGNS HANDLING THEM LIKE NOTHING :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury 

As bad as Stephanie's "officer brutality" screech


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

US Marshals or Basham Brothers?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HERES BROCK YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Send me to jail for watching this while you’re at it deputies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Good guy, officers. Reading Reigns his Miranda rights.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's the Bargain Shield. :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I havent been on here for ages. Roman getting arrested? WTF


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

With his hands handcuffed.

:lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol

This is one big facepalm.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Roman is so BADASSS you guys... Defying authority, beating ass, listen to the marks pop for him...

Can't wait till he comes back later with the beer truck.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Roman Steve Austin.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This is so bad....so sad.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Something about the sound is a bit muffled.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Reigns is suspended but shows up anyways...in his wrestling gear fpalm


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

crowd cheering Brock. lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The fucking man!
:brock
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Brock pop.

:lmao
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt with the set up.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:brock


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow Lesnar is a jerk!
I'm cheering for Reigns right now!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are these fans not cheering? Is Vince's obvious forced fake shit actually working on their feeble sheepish minds?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ironic that Lesnar’s shirt says “I Was There” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Technically brock is beating a civilian xD


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn stream acting up right during the opening segment. Sigh, will have to rewatch it once it is uploaded. Of all the times for the stream to act up.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

anything to try to make him a face...he'll still get shit on at mania...lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

This is dumb, Brock looks like a punk by doing this, Roman should be so glad to win a title from this hardy warrior.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Like I predicted. People dont give a fuck cause there is no babyface in this.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm glad Brock Lesnar was there to save our U.S. Marshals. Roman Reigns was attacking government officials.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

f5 PLEASE


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Roman is such an awful performer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SUPLEX CITY BITCH


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I just realized something - this is the longest the WWE did an opening segment without going on a break


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They’re chanting Roman? Wow. This is actually working?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, this shouldn't get anywhere near closing.

Zero heat.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahahaha Brock I needed this. Thank you Lesnar chants have to be going on right now what’s going on??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yasssss "suplex city bitch"


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I love how dead the crowd always is, when you actually watch them while you hear the fake crowd noises. They do absolutely nothing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The only redeeming thing about that entire segment was Roman getting destroyed lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Why is this segment opening the show? Isn't this the biggest mainevent of all time? Anyway, cheer for Roman dammit, he's fucking handcuffed and needs some sympy.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Vince was smart to pick the mugging for this crowd. Morons.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

RockOfJericho said:


> I'm glad Brock Lesnar was there to save our U.S. Marshals. Roman Reigns was attacking government officials.


one of the corniest things we have seen from the E in some time. That is a moutful, but that's gotta be top 5 the last few years. MY GOODNESS


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Holy shit, Brock is actually getting booed. Or maybe the crowd is just utter apathy.

Don't tell me we are going to get another Brock/Goldberg at WM 20 scenario.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People aren't even caring about Reigns getting beat up by Brock. Okay, they just popped at him going back over to Reigns. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This feud feels little league.

Cena/Taker should close without question.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Why are these fans not cheering? Is Vince's obvious forced fake shit actually working on their feeble sheepish minds?


It's gotten to the point where nobody even cares to give a reaction anymore.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Why are these fans not cheering? Is Vince's obvious forced fake shit actually working on their feeble sheepish minds?


Because Brock is a boring sack of shit.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stupid ass Texas crowd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Lesnar was boo'd to shit, you guys just making shit up now :lol :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well that was slightly better than the tug of war.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The most decorated combat athlete IN THE WORLD :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury 

This segment takes the cake.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Brock looks exhausted. :grin2:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

They keep cheering him going back xD


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> Why is this segment opening the show? Isn't this the biggest mainevent of all time? Anyway, cheer for Roman dammit, he's fucking handcuffed and needs some sympy.




First hour has the most viewers. Plus Ultimate Deletion will probably main event


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd loved that last F-5 for some reason.

:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> People aren't even caring about Reigns getting beat up by Brock. Okay, they just popped at him going back over to Reigns. :lol


 Yeah, they killed them both. The feud feels little league now.

Taker-Cena gotta close.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This crowd is confusing.

Boo Brock, but cheer him when he comes back for more :confused


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock boo'ed...Mission Accomplished


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Why are these fans not cheering? Is Vince's obvious forced fake shit actually working on their feeble sheepish minds?


Why would they cheer? At this point they dont give a fuck. Brock (the babyface in this) has been made to look like a complete heel with this reality bs so they dont want to cheer Lesnar. And obviously they are not going to cheer Reigns. So the result is this lackluster boring mess.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

ZERO heat


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I love Brock but there is zero heat for this feud. Hopefully the match will at least be hard hitting and maybe we’ll get some blood.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

And at Mania, Reigns will still kickout :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, they tried to get Roman over with that? People love seeing Brock beating the shit out of people and they love it even more Roman is the victim.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Brock fitting in as much as possible because he most likely won’t be back again until Mania 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Perfect F5 delivery


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Abisial said:


> Because Brock is a boring sack of shit.


& when you pair him with another boring sack of shit this is what you get...no reaction.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"you deserve it" chants LMFAO


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL at the little kid in the 3rd row making the bow down gesture at Lesnar fucking up Reigns. At least Cena had the kids.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You deserve it" :ti


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly I don't think people even care about Lesnar/Reigns at this point.

Edit: Oops. They do care about Roman getting a beat down though. "You deserve it chants" :lol Vince has got to be so pissed backstage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You Deserve it Chants at the ass kicking at Reigns.

:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol "You deserve it" chants :lmao.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"You deserved it!" lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*The You Deserve It Chants. :lol*_


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

you deserve it chants

savages hahaha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"You Deserve It" chants that finally don't come off as cringey. :Brock


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

"You deserve it" chants this fucking crowd


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"You deserve it" 

Jesus. That's cold. :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

YOU DESERVE IT CHANTS :LMAO


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

And now am I supposed to pity a man getting “you deserve it” chants tossed at him when uhh he deserved it for calling out the Beast. Creative went full retard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

"You deserve it!" :lol

And you can hear them frantically playing with the levels trying to drown out the chant :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> People aren't even caring about Reigns getting beat up by Brock. Okay, they just popped at him going back over to Reigns. :lol


I mean, all around this is one of the corniest segments we have seen in some time (a mouthful I know.) Reigns casually showing up despite being suspended with no reactions other than Kurt's monotone "what are yo doing here", US Marshals with that outfit appearing, Reigns handling them like nothing, that cheesy chair action. Cole just now calling Lesnar "the most decorated combat athlete IN THE WORLD.

Whew


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YASSS wens3


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

While I am amused at the you deserve it chant, these fans deserve it too for paying WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes hes coming back for more :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA 

FUCKING LOVE IT and fuck off cole you prick


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:brock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MORE :brock


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

MrJT said:


> ZERO heat


I predicted this. People dont care now that Lesnar has been made like a real life bad who does not show up etc. No babyface in this feud. Will complete lackluster boring mess match at Mania..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm not finished with you!

:braun


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

Michael Cole : This is tough to watch..

Crowd: You deserve it!


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The Passion of the Reigns


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Vince will never stop until he gets Roman cheered

His EGO is too big


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Na this comedy now :maury :kobelol :maury


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not finished with you!!!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This proves WWE's plan won't work.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is overkill now fpalm Brock, now I want you to go away again :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why should Lesnar be the one arrested Cole? Reigns was the one attacking US Marshall's and trespassing after he was suspended.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Lesnar taking tips from Strowman on how to kill


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

they obviously killed the crowd the sound. You can tell everytime they pop loud it goes quiet right away.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> one of the corniest things we have seen from the E in some time. That is a moutful, but that's gotta be top 5 the last few years. MY GOODNESS


Yeah, that was awful. I just wish they'd give up on Reigns as the top face. Whereas Stone Cold used to do this sort of thing, it was endearing to his character. Reigns just seems like a douche interrupting the show and assaulting people.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Where is the Green Beret to stop this beast!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Inb4 WWE tells the fans Roman Reigns died for our sins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lesnar is so fucking gassed. LOL at him going back to MMA. Punk might beat him. Just run away for three rounds then poke him over. 0


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Brock high fiving that fan :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU :brock


----------



## RED30000 idk (Aug 9, 2017)

*Sigh* so easy to tell that they are lowering and/or muting the volume at times. I'm gonna need a drink to get through this night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now "YES " chants for that ass-kicking.

Crowd is SAVAGE.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahahaha oh my god too good. What a fucking backfire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow, the audio techs are putting in work tonight haha...


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

"HOW DARE BROCK DO SUCH A DASTARDLY ACT"

*guys in production truck plays his music* 

:maury


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trying to get Roman over at this point despite reactions like this leaves me speechless.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
Vince is desperate as fuck to get him over. Holy hell :lmao


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

They're trying again to make Reigns the sympathetic hero. They just don't learn, they're absolute morons. And they're Yessing.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Jokes opening segment :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Doubt anything will top Brock's destruction for me.
:mark:
4
:brock


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I can't boo Lesnar - he got us the one thing I haven't seen in about six years on RAW: A segement not cutting to an ad break before 11 minutes. He went an unstoppable 18 minutes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So how many times do you think they are gonna replay the beatdown tonight? 4? 5? 6x?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

This is an insane feud, we've gone from "it's a shoot," to US Marshals arresting Roman, how did it go from, "They're going to chew me out in the back," to this over the top stuff?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Bruan did it better.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I couldn't get in to that segment at all, honestly. Didn't start off with a good note as it didn't even feel like they were trying to make Roman's suspension feel legit at all. When he's coming in his wrestling gear. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Break it Down said:


> Vince will never stop until he gets Roman cheered
> 
> His EGO is too big


Yep, we'll be here in 2030 and Vince will still be concocting some fake as shit angle to try and get Reigns sympathy and get him cheered, and he'll still be getting booed.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The crowd wasn't really cheering Lesnar that much. A lot of you are hearing what you want. So much love for that part-time who just shows up for a paycheck. You'd think wrestling fans would back the guy who is actually trying do this fulltime.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I now know why Vince is bringing the XFL back.. He is tired of people saying Roman is his biggest failure.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The thing is, the fans were actually booing when Lesnar left the first time. They were booing him for a majority of that segment. I don't know why they sent him out there again, you know the fans were going to chant "One More Time" or whatever else.

Someone should have called an audible back there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince just doesn't get it and never will...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"GO BACK OUT THERE AND PUSH IT OVER BUT REAL SLOW THEN DRAG IT FOR LIKE TEN FEET REAL SLOW THEN LEAVE IT'S GONNA BE SPECTACULAR" :vince5


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm a bit surprised Vince went with "US Marshalls" and not "FBI" as he wanted to mock them and make them look inept.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Its like people are surprised Roman is booked to be the babyface in this feud ???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns legit asked for it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So they’d sooner call in the US Marshals for Roman Reigns rather than fire the guy? [emoji848] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly that was so funny, people booed Lesnar from time to time, yet most of the time cheered when Roman was getting destroyed, even there were "You deserve it" and "Yes" chants, that shit they did for weeks didn't work


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE really knows how to overkill a segment. There was really no need for Brock to come back.

Also those US Marshal guys in the flak jackets, who do they think they are, Shield members? :lol

Brock got booed, what the hell are you people hearing? Those were definitely boos.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

it's also real babyface behavior to be beating up "cops"

i remember all those times that other babyfaces beat up "cops" don't you


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wait so was Reigns handcuffed?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here we go again????????


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

US MARSHALS that was so corny I'm still laughing :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Watching Vince try to turn Roman into Austin.:lmao:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun still kayfabe is above these jabronis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I wonder did they pay Brock extra to run out to push Roman over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

inb4 Braun is in the ambulance "I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOU!"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE really knows how to overkill a segment. There was really no need for Brock to come back.


I enjoyed him coming back out lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

deepelemblues said:


> it's also real babyface behavior to be beating up "cops"
> 
> i remember all those times that other babyfaces beat up "cops" don't you


Stone Cold.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun should have been at the ambulance waiting to flip that bitch over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brock not tipping the ambulance :mj2

:braun still did the better Reigns beatdown.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Corey shave that god awful lump of gay hair off the top of your head, never seen such a ugly fucking hair style in my life.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Why do they replay a segment that literally just happened? Amazing that USA Network pays so much money.

Btw why is Asuka back on Raw?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"This is the most brutal assault we've ever seen"

Hmm, didn't HHH beat a handcuffed Bryan with a sledgehammer?


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Watching Vince try to turn Roman into Austin.:lmao:lmao


Austin? If that was the case, he would have spear'ed Lesnar ass and flip the finger to the crowd, which would be perfect.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought for sure the crowd would cheer for Brock or at least chant "YES" during the beatdown.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE really knows how to overkill a segment. There was really no need for Brock to come back.
> 
> Also those US Marshal guys in the flak jackets, who do they think they are, Shield members? :lol
> 
> Brock got booed, what the hell are you people hearing? Those were definitely boos.


Are you deaf or delusional he got cheered each time he came back reigns got you deserve it chants after a beating delusional reigns mark is delusional


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> Why do they replay a segment that literally just happened? Amazing that USA Network pays so much money.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw why is Asuka back on Raw?




She has unfinished business, they’re finishing it up so that Nia can take her place feuding with Alexa


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Corey shave that god awful lump of gay hair off the top of your head, never seen such a ugly fucking hair style in my life.


Ever heard of Elfried Payton.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm already over Asuka.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Crowd wasn't hot at all for that segment. No crazy boos or cheers for either guy and that's a segment made for those types of reactions. If the crowd pops big for Cena later today then you know it's that feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't get over that "Yes" and "You Deserve It" chants during the beatdowns.

:lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh what sympathy we should all feel for the 6'3", 265lb samoan underdog.
:eyeroll


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> "This is the most brutal assault we've ever seen"
> 
> Hmm, didn't HHH beat a handcuffed Bryan with a sledgehammer?


Also didn't Braun toss Reigns off a ledge while he was strapped to a stretcher just a few months ago?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They tried making Roman into the next Rock, then the next Cena, and now the next Stone Cold. Fail fail fail.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's literally Mean Girls meets WWE.
It's fucking hilarious and brilliant


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

We should all like Nia because she's "big". That's a special ability guys.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

She may be a below average wrestler, but little miss Bliss is a fantastic actress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The Goddess!
:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Ever heard of Elfried Payton.



Yup, by far the worst hair I've seen...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Champions coming out first really shouldn't bother me as much as it does but my god does it...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mickie's top looks amazing!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mickie with dem tiny ass shorts. :book


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> We should all like Nia because she's "big". That's a special ability guys.


If that was true then the TLC channel possesses a more over babyface tag team than the Road Warriors.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I can't get over that "Yes" and "You Deserve It" chants during the beatdowns.
> 
> :lmao


Honestly the commentators acting all dramatic at the same time is what got me. Especially :cole


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mickie can still get it :book


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> The crowd wasn't really cheering Lesnar that much. A lot of you are hearing what you want. So much love for that part-time who just shows up for a paycheck. You'd think wrestling fans would back the guy who is actually trying do this fulltime.


Like I have said before WWE has now made this feud completely uninteresting with that "reality" bs that Lesnar doesnt show up etc. 

And btw I dont give a shit if wrestler does this full time or not. I give a shit if wrestler entertains me and has charisma. Lesnar entertains me more than 99% of the roster.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like Mickie's outfit, but her hair is weird :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I expect Nia to interrupt right away in the Alexa/Asuka match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Champions coming out first really shouldn't bother me as much as it does but my god does it...




One of my biggest pet peeves. You’re not alone. I’ll look over at Madison (my fiancé) and literally every time be like why the fuck is the champ coming out first? I don’t give a shit if it’s Natalya or bum champs like that. You at least give the champ respect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Mickie in those tiny little booty shorts, my god.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I like Mickie's outfit, but her hair is weird :lol




She looks like a hyena with that hair


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Stone Cold attacked police all the time. Roman will be fine lol! If wrestling was real a lot of wrestlers would have a record. Well a lot of wrestlers have a record outside of wrestling already.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

That Lesner Roman segment should have been the closing segment.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Honestly the commentators acting all dramatic at the same time is what got me. Especially :cole


Give Cole credit, he taught us tonight that Brock is the MOST DECORATED COMBAT ATHLETE IN THE WORLD 
:maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Xobeh said:


> It's literally Mean Girls meets WWE.
> It's fucking hilarious and brilliant


Yeah its literally shit straight from this scene


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

HBKRollins said:


> Stone Cold.


did stone cold ever beat up "cops" that bad? i can't remember, i wanna say maybe once but i'm not sure

what i remember is him getting cuffed and still trying to get at mcmahon and the "cops" holding him back, and him beating up vince when vince got arrested and the "cops" just stood back and didn't try to stop him


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Mickie looking fine as hell.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Mickie so damn cute!?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mickie in them short ass shorts. God damn


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Milfy James :damn


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Does Asuka speak english well IRL?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Mickie....humuna humuna humuna.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Alexa...still the hottest female in the company and still the best on the mic. Savage.


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

She trying to die?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Who would have thought that all it would have taken to get Alexa hated by the fans is making fun of Nia. :lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

wait Mickie why are you with Alexa and a bitchy heel again? Did this happen off screen? I am confused .


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Mickie James looking mighty fine. :book*_


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I am so ready for Nia to get her revenge on Alexa! Alexa reminds me of the mean popular girls in school. Mickie's outfit is cute. I am not sure how to feel about her hair though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh boy, here we go with the Mean Girls routine. *yawn*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mickie is so useless in this role, she literally just stands around and claps for Alexa. Waste of her talent.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol there was legit no explanation or reason as to why Mickie is suddenly a evil heel, it started as Mickie thinking Alexa changed and wanted to be her friend, then out of the blue she turned into Alexa's evil heel sidekick overnight.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

Why was roman not taken into custody. Getting beat up does not mean he is off the hook for beating up the cops and resisting arrest.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wonder, I just wonder if Nia will interrupt this match... Hmmmm.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I thought Alexa would be more smart and calculating than to just openly admit meaning all the things she said about Nia. She’s gonna be murdered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bliss is average at best in the ring, but she is a great character and by far the best promo in the division.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another Commercial? LOL Alexa has been out there standing in the ring for 2 commercial breaks now lmfao.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> did stone cold ever beat up "cops" that bad? i can't remember, i wanna say maybe once but i'm not sure
> 
> what i remember is him getting cuffed and still trying to get at mcmahon and the "cops" holding him back, and him beating up vince when vince got arrested and the "cops" just stood back and didn't try to stop him


I don't recall it.
I think the most was that he shoved them out of the way. I don't think he every actually hit them like Reigns did.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> I thought Alexa would be more smart and calculating than to just openly admit meaning all the things she said about Nia. She’s gonna be murdered


She got caught on camera saying it. So there is no hiding it now.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Alexa Bliss is so going to get destroyed tonight by Asuka and Nia Jax. Karma has it's ways and Alexa will get it soon.*_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Mickie is so useless in this role, she literally just stands around and claps for Alexa. Waste of her talent.


Why is she even with Alexa? I don't get it. :lol

Most bizarre Heel turn ever.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol there was legit no explanation or reason as to why Mickie is suddenly a evil heel, it started as Mickie thinking Alexa changed and wanted to be her friend, then out of the blue she turned into Alexa's evil heel sidekick overnight.




There was not one single explanation. Not even a throwaway comment. They just threw Mickie back with Alexa so Alexa could have back up for this Nia feud


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh, so many ad breaks. Making up for not having any during the opening segment, I guess?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> Austin? If that was the case, he would have spear'ed Lesnar ass and flip the finger to the crowd, which would be perfect.


If you fail to see the analogy regarding the handcuffs and police/"marshalls" in this case then I'm not sure what to tell you. 

Roman has zero charisma.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Alexa Bliss is a disgrace to wrestling. Holy fuck she's so bad.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Asuka is wrestling Flair at WM, should she stay on Smackdown instead of doing 2 feuds at once?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Would be interesting, if Nia attacked Alexa, Asuka got disqualified and Alexa started laughing her arse off ending her winning streak that way. But that´s probably too creative for WWE.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Another Commercial? LOL Alexa has been out there standing in the ring for 2 commercial breaks now lmfao.


I swear we just came back from commercials. Takes the absolute piss. :lol

Oh, how I love Monday Night Commercials.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> Would be interesting, if Nia attacked Alexa, Asuka got disqualified and Alexa started laughing her arse off ending her winning streak that way. But that´s probably too creative for WWE.


It is not a good idea to end Asuka streak right before she has her match against Charlotte at Mania.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Asuka match, we all know how this gonna be, don't care at all


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> There was not one single explanation. Not even a throwaway comment. They just threw Mickie back with Alexa so Alexa could have back up for this Nia feud


Exactly, as i said it started with Alexa pretending to be Mickie's friend to get an ally, Mickie fell for it but was still a face thinking Alexa changed. But then out of the blue Mickie began joining in on Alexa's heelish actions no questions asked.

Now shes laughing along with her as she ridicules Nia and beats faces down, makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Mickie is just gonna act like Alexa didn't do the same to her last year? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So now I am supposed to believe Alexa dominating Asuka?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

At least Alexa's booty is looking nice tonight :book


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I just don’t care about women’s wrestling


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Asuka vs Alexa matches are destined to suck since Alexa dominating Asuka looks so damn stupid.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> If you fail to see the analogy regarding the handcuffs and police/"marshalls" in this case then I'm not sure what to tell you.
> 
> Roman has zero charisma.


Yeah because wrestler kicking the authority for one nigh has never happened post Austin, what a fucking rip off, he just needs to be bald, its all the same shit.

Roman oozes charisma, this is not a debate.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trophies said:


> So Mickie is just gonna act like Alexa didn't do the same to her last year? :lol


Maybe she has a bad memory? :laugh:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why does Cole always say a "local medical facility".. Just say hospital, bruh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Stop being afraid to bump, Alexa!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"reigns was arrested for trespassing" :lmao


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Why does Cole always say a "local medical facility".. Just say hospital, bruh.


He can't. It's one of the banned words in WWE. 

Just like "Strap" or "Belt"


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> It is not a good idea to end Asuka streak right before she has her match against Charlotte at Mania.


Why not? People are not stupid, they know it´s fake loss, but it creates an actual storyline for a future feud between Asuka and Alexa. It will be anticlimactic, when it ends anyway, just like Goldberg or Undertaker. Just get it over with.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole reminding us :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

but you a $100 this match ends in a rollup.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trophies said:


> So Mickie is just gonna act like Alexa didn't do the same to her last year? :lol


Cole just mentioned this exact thing! :laugh:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, fuck you, you fuck. You stole my fucking Mean Girls reference.
We get it, you cunts watch it. Give credit where credit is due.

Yes, I'm mad.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Same. Most of them just look so awkward in the ring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yet ANOTHER commercial


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Reigns was taken to the WWE UNIVERSity Hospital.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Soul Rex said:


> Yeah because wrestler kicking the authority for one nigh has never happened post Austin, what a fucking rip off, he just needs to be bald, its all the same shit.
> 
> Roman oozes charisma, this is not a debate.


Is that sarcasm. Dude has a dead face.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is pretty bad


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

There's no way that buddy murphy guy is fuckin Alexa the way she should be....no way.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Crowd shitting on this match and rightfully so. Jesus nia v Alexa will be a train wreck at mania. Better just be a squash.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This match is 2% match, 98% ads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Can she end the STREAK?" :cole

Oh, definitely. Cole. Definitely.

On the edge of my fucking seat here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> Why not? People are not stupid, they know it´s fake loss, but it creates an actual storyline for a future feud between Asuka and Alexa. It will be anticlimactic, when it ends anyway, just like Goldberg or Undertaker. Just get it over with.


A future feud between Alexa/Asuka when Asuka is set to win the title from Charlotte at Mania and move to SD. Makes no sense for the streak to end at the hands of Alexa now. It undermines the upcoming match against Charlotte.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Those You Deserve It chants while Reigns was strapped :lmao

With every beatdown, Brock got more cheers.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

how many commercial breaks is it in the last like 18 minutes now, 5?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> how many commercial breaks is it in the last like 18 minutes now, 5?


4 or 5 now....fucking getting worse then the NFL


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Does Alexa even do squats? or is she just gifted with a great lookin' ass?


----------



## Kosmonaut (Mar 19, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Why does Cole always say a "local medical facility".. Just say hospital, bruh.


I like to think that instead of going to a hospital, Roman is going to see Hawkeye on MASH.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They really need to cut down on the commercials. This shit is fucking ridiculous. I know I say this every week, but it really is a wonder people watch Live.


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

This match is a chore to get through. I'm glad they went with Asuka/Charlotte for Mania.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> 4 or 5 now....fucking getting worse then the NFL


gotta make up for that 1st segment.:laugh:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrJT said:


> There's no way that buddy murphy guy is fuckin Alexa the way she should be....no way.


So true, she needs a man who knows how to hit that shit right.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Nicky Midss said:


> I just don’t care about women’s wrestling




Most matches just look so unnatural and awkward.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I mean in their defence they did have an opening of a whole 18 minutes without one break. That alone is very impressive.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck holy fuck guess whos just been spotted backstage, none other than


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

that was a pretty sick maneuver there


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Why does Cole always say a "local medical facility".. Just say hospital, bruh.


I read they used to have people actually call the local hospitals to find out if the wrestlers were there so they changed the wording. I believe it, when Vince was "arrested" a couple of years ago on a RAW in NY there were reports of people calling to find out what holding center he was in.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Nia has to interfere.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

When was the last time Asuka didn’t botch that ass to face move? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm so glad Asuka is working with Charlotte at WrestleMania.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This match is eh. I don't usually enjoy Alexa's matches.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

really

REALLY


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL Alexa had to slow down running so Nia could catch her.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What a monumentally dumb finish.

Oh no, Nia Jax, nobody expected that!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nia more over than Roman :ti


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Come on Nia!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> Yeah because wrestler kicking the authority for one nigh has never happened post Austin, what a fucking rip off, he just needs to be bald, its all the same shit.
> 
> *Roman oozes charisma, this is not a debate*.


Yeah, just listen to that reaction. The crowd is really into the build for Roman's fourth Mania in a row.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Ha ha someone make a gif of Nia Jax taking out mickie please! Hilarious


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nia purposely slowed down so that she could not catch Alexa.:no:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao RIP Mickie.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice pop for Nia there.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Alexa running when her ankle was meant to be sore lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

the_hound said:


> holy fuck holy fuck guess whos just been spotted backstage, none other than




Who? The only one I recognise is Heyman


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh look another commercial.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bliss literally just got Nia over.

She's the Miz of the Women's division.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shittiest reason for a Taker WM match ever, just cause John wants to be on the card and has no other option.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well that was a shitty match with a shitty finish, nothing new from an Alexa match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So, Bliss fans, who's afraid of who again?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun-time


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Another day, another boring as shit Bliss match. Who's surprised? Not me. They've done a surprisingly good job building to Nia/Bliss, but they better not let it go over 5 minutes or it's going to be a train wreck.

Opening segment with Roman was rather good. Surprisingly, Brock Lesnar got some boos, but they better be careful to not make the audience hate both so much it becomes WrestleMania 20 all over again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Himiko said:


> Who? The only one I recognise is Heyman


That's Punk and AJ Lee. Clearly a very old photo.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Himiko said:


> When was the last time Asuka didn’t botch that ass to face move?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it was Asuka who botched it. It was Alexa. Everyone else is willing to take it, even if it is sloppy. Alexa just avoids it completely and sells like she did get hit, and it looks really bad.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> Who? The only one I recognise is Heyman


Its Punk and AJ but its not from tonight, i mean Punk even has the Wolverine chops and short hair in it, its obviously from around the time right before punk left.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Asuka should have also joined Nia in destroying Alexa Bliss and Mickie James for that coward shit. *_


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a completely pointless match (Alexa/Asuka) and it did Asuka no favors to be in such a competitive match against Alexa specially with no payoff.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So, Bliss fans, who's afraid of who again?


looks like Alexa is afraid of Nia to me not Asuka.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not gonna lie, WWE has got me semi-invested in the Jax-Bliss Mania match just because of the storyline and how much Jax is getting over


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Reil said:


> I don't think it was Asuka who botched it. It was Alexa. Everyone else is willing to take it, even if it is sloppy. Alexa just avoids it completely and sells like she did get hit, and it looks really bad.




Yeah I know, what I meant to say was “when was the last time that move wasn’t botched?” It’s most of the time the opponents fault


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So, Bliss fans, who's afraid of who again?


I just want to comment on that Simpsons gif. One of the funniest I've seen in a while.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Raw is Recaps!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

For a show that looked promising from the preview and one that I was actually looking forward to, the first hour has been meh at best.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i thought that was going to be one of those "at this point they all knew, they fucked up


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God they really don't care to let Braun just bury the ENTIRE tag division do they? Braun has nothing to do at WM lets have just bury the entire tag division and win the tag titles by himself, brilliant idea....


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> For a show that looked promising from the preview and one that I was actually looking forward to the first hour has been meh at best.


At least they are progressing storylines still.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

i think kurt just had a mini stroke


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

It must be written in Kurt Angle's contract that every backstage scene with him must open with Kurt holding his cell phone up to his ear looking befuddled


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not gonna lie, WWE has got me semi-invested in the Jax-Bliss Mania match just because of the storyline and how much Jax is getting over


Yeah, just wait till she no longer has Alexa to shine off of though. Without her to contrast with, Nia will go back to being the same botched matches and meh charisma that will be a big obstacle to a title reign that's sure to be not good.

That said, I'll take anything over Bliss at this point.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:braun


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt literally can't talk or act anymore. Kinda sad, tbh.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"don't be a bully", yeah, we get it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kurt "the Snitch" Angle!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

RAW is :braun
:mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BE A STAR


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> God they really don't care to let Braun just bury the ENTIRE tag division do they? Braun has nothing to do at WM lets have just bury the entire tag division and win the tag titles by himself, brilliant idea....


The division outside The Bar was already buried. Losing to Braun isn't a burial anyway. He's Braun. He can actually make it interesting again if they still for some stupid reason don't want to call up AOP.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:braun :braun


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really don't want them to give Braun a partner tbh.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Time for GOAT Braun and GOAT Elias to team together.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Get these hands" chants :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Final Deletion is the only reason I'm watching RAW tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God dammit, no, he doesn't need a partner! Don't fuck this up!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun is now better on the mic than 92% of the roster


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Braun no need partner. BRAUN WIN TITLES BY SELF!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Inb4 Elias


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look its the Travis Bickle cosplayers!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Brauns reaction when they said they sleep together LMFAO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh grow up :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO "you have to sleep together" :lmao Then Cesaro telling people to grow up haha.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"You have to sleep together" :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

To-getter! :kobelol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun's reaction to 'sleeping together.'

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i wear to go, if they show the crowd watching ultimate deletion tonight, i will take kevin dunn and i will murder him on ppv, i will slit the pricks throat and watch that prick take is last gasp


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I legit chocked on my booze when Cesaro said that.
:ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WILL YOU SHUT THE HELL UP


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TBF the best tag team in the World right now probably sleep together, so it may help lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun WILL YOU TWO SHUT THE HELL UP :braun

:braun :braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Even though he's not where he should be, Braun is still putting in quality & entertaining work :braun


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Braun does have a partner, I'd rather wait till Mania to find out who it is, it would be nice to have a surprise for once.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So mysterio confirmed right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Braun vs Cesaro :bjpenn


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If Braun does have a partner, I'd rather wait till Mania to find out who it is, it would be nice to have a surprise for once.


WWE will fuck it up and it'll be Kane


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Did a little boy just say "look out you gayboys"?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Braun is so much better when he's acting serious and not being a goof. He can still be in funny stuff, but he shouldn't look like a joke from it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Braun has added some much needed excitement to the Tag Division to me. Some might see it as 'burying' but that scene has been dead for fucking weeks. Nice to have some entertainment in it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So instead of using The Bar's dominate title run to massively put over a new team from NXT *cough* AOP at WM, they thinks its best to just shit on it and wast the entire title reign by just having Braun squash them with some random partner just cause Braun needs something to do at WM. So fucking stupid.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Braun has added some much needed excitement to the Tag Division to me. Some might see it as 'burying' but that scene has been dead for fucking weeks. Nice to have some entertainment in it.


I mean while it's entertaining I would of much rather seen The Bar vs The Revival.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So are we gonna learm who Brauns partner is tonight or not?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I mean while it's entertaining I would of much rather seen The Bar vs The Revival.


I mean sure, but WWE made The Revival feel like total geeks, sadly. Even before Braun won that Battle Royal. So I'll take this instead.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Yeah, just wait till she no longer has Alexa to shine off of though. Without her to contrast with, Nia will go back to being the same botched matches and meh charisma that will be a big obstacle to a title reign that's sure to be not good.
> 
> That said, I'll take anything over Bliss at this point.


You do have a point lol, if Jax ever gets the title I give it 4 weeks tops before they take it off her


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> So instead of using The Bar's dominate title run to massively put over a new team from NXT *cough* AOP at WM, they thinks its best to just shit on it and wast the entire title reign by just having Braun squash them with some random partner just cause Braun needs something to do at WM. So fucking stupid.


AoP beating Braun and someone else (if it's a big name) would do far more for them, tbh.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I mean sure, but WWE made The Revival feel like total geeks, sadly. Even before Braun won that Battle Royal. So I'll take this instead.


Yeah I guess, I'm just pissed The Revival is being wasted after all the amazing matches they had in NXT


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> So are we gonna learm who Brauns partner is tonight or not?




I’m gonna go ahead and think WWE will have Rey down by Mania and he’ll be the partner. I can’t see Braun “[email protected] anybody but a legend now that they’re sort of making him face like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Braun has added some much needed excitement to the Tag Division to me. Some might see it as 'burying' but that scene has been dead for fucking weeks. Nice to have some entertainment in it.


Even better if we get Elias in it as well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Every tag team in NXT should look at The Revival right now and pray to god they don't get called up to the main roster or they'll end up like them. I mean The Revival is one of the best tag teams in the entire wrestling world and look how they're being treated, teams like TM61, Fish and O'Reilly, Street Profits don't stand a fucking chance.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

they're letting cesaro look pretty strong against :braun tonight :bjpenn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Cesaro looking alittle slimmer than usual or is it just me?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Yeah I guess, I'm just pissed The Revival is being wasted after all the amazing matches they had in NXT


That's just classic WWE. They take something that was gold in NXT, and completely shit on it.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ugh. Finally this pointless match is over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish Braun would get a new finisher. Or at least mix it up a bit. Powerslam is eh to me these days, especially when he doesn't even run first.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Queen "Batshit Insane" Rebecca


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Braun probably won’t choose, so Kurt will tell him he’ll choose for him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Please fuckin give Strowman a new finisher, that powerslam is the worst


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Invent new drugs. We need them to comprehend Ultimate Deletion.


----------



## RED30000 idk (Aug 9, 2017)

Haha this man has been burying the entire Tag Division for the past 2 weeks. I like him so no complaints.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RAW isn't as good as last week so far. They are still progressing storylines but the show isn't flowing as well. Hopefully the Cena/Taker stuff is good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still can't believe i'm seeing Vanguard 1, King Maxwell, Senor Benjamin and Queen Rebecca on Raw, i love it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Senor Benjamin prepping the battlefield and Vanguard 1 performing recon just like the good old days. :drose


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Senor Benjamin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This Woken Matt Hardy stuff is like sucking on the most bitter sour sweet ever. Cringe to bits. Can’t handle how cringe it is. Atrocious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

I hope Braun chooses the double bass as his partner


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Braun probably won’t choose, so Kurt will tell him he’ll choose for him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like a great spot for a returning star


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe WWE actually let Matt film this at the Hardy compound with Reby, King Maxwell, and Senor Benjamin.:mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Is Cesaro looking alittle slimmer than usual or is it just me?


Definitely. He's nowhere near as jacked as he used to be.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I really need to catch up on my TNA to just understand what I'm watching now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Utimate Deletion just doesn't feel cool in WWE


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll bet it will be Elias as Brauns partner


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Seems like a great spot for a returning star




It’s going to be Rey. Big little combo and nice way to keep him away from 205? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Matt's kids are really cute haha.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone else so used to preparing the battlefield for massacre that annihilation felt wrong? But I'm still happy we got a proper segment instead of one of those backstage segments.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That Shane beatdown :tripsblessed


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Instead of going with Undertaker/Cena at WM why could they somehow let Cena be Braun's partner? Cena would get his WM match, and Braun would get a partner.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Random ass tag match


----------



## Stunning Steve (Mar 11, 2016)

Himiko said:


> This Woken Matt Hardy stuff is like sucking on the most bitter sour sweet ever. Cringe to bits. Can’t handle how cringe it is. Atrocious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's really not bad at all. It's quite entertaining. It is now "uncool" for marks to like it though so therefore nobody will give it a chance. 

Only nerds don't like it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God just watch Braun's partner be Kane and they'll do some redundant we hate each other but are reluctantly gonna team together storyline we've seen a thousand times. I just know its gonna be Kane's fat ass, either him or Big Show, either way its gonna be shit and they're gonna bury the tag division for months on end.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> It’s going to be Rey. Big little combo and nice way to keep him away from 205?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thinking either him or Neville if they can smooth that relationship over


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Double jobber entrance eh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully this random tag match ends quickly.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So that segement with the kids and his wife, I'm assuming that was the same thing done for the TNA version?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

titty top is back yeah owwww


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If The Revival lose to Titus Worldwide they are officially dead and buried.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Seems like a great spot for a returning star


I think it'll be this guy.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> So that segement with the kids and his wife, I'm assuming that was the same thing done for the TNA version?


Yes that was pretty much how things were in Impact.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Revival getting jobber entrances and facing off against Titus & Apollo.

This is the big leagues, folks. NXT definitely developmental.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Stunning Steve said:


> It's really not bad at all. It's quite entertaining. It is now "uncool" for marks to like it though so therefore nobody will give it a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Only nerds don't like it.




No. Only nerds DO like it. It’s ridiculous, and cringing. It’s just him making stupid faces using big words with a ridiculous laugh. It’s atrociously bad. I’m mortified for anyone who actually thinks it’s good


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> If The Revival lose to Titus Worldwide they are officially dead and buried.


How? Titus Worldwide have pinned Sheamus and Cesaro.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Thinking either him or Neville if they can smooth that relationship over




The things those pairings could do together after seeing Braun toss Alexa around...bro. Would be sick. This means we will probably have to endure Kane and that Kane Mark pretending he didn’t hate Braun the past year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

the_hound said:


> titty top is back yeah owwww


So of course she's all off camera smh


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

At least The Revival won.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> I think it'll be this guy.


Joe would be awesome! But i just knows its gonna be Kane or Big Show sadly.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They finally let Dana's twins loose after that one almost mishap. :book


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Xobeh said:


> So that segement with the kids and his wife, I'm assuming that was the same thing done for the TNA version?


Basically yes. In TNA Jeff was part of the group also.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Samoa Joe shouldn’t be Braun’s partner. They’re both booked similarly, as monster type badasses, and because Joe is much smaller than Braun it’ll only end up devaluing and undermining him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Dana with them puppies out tonight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"What do you see as your path."

The pre-show :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Joe would be awesome! But i just knows its gonna be Kane or Big Show sadly.


Don't see Big Show being his partner, but I forgot about Kane fpalm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I think it'll be this guy.


Can 1 team contain that much badassery though. Who could believably take the belts off them lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Revival being relegated to the Andre the Giant battle royal, fuck you Vince.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

An announcement about the Andre Battle Royal.

:lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Revival need to get into shape if they insist on wearing briefs.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Xobeh said:
> 
> 
> > So that segement with the kids and his wife, I'm assuming that was the same thing done for the TNA version?
> ...


they gnna rewind before continuing tge. hilarious fuckery


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

wow see John Cena it's not that hard to get on the Mania card... The revival just did it no problem.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal

:lmao :lmao

God, I feel so bad for The Revival.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That looked more like a trophy than medal do they get both?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Very curious to see how they handle the Moolah Battle Royal being changed, will they mention the controversy or just act as if it was always just the Womens Wrestlemania Battle Royal?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

aye sammy the ******


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Revival in the battle royal :lmao at least it's something.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Was wondering if they would mention Sexual Chocolate


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I WANT SOME SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mark Henry

roud

I'm still pissed he didn't get a World Title reign after his amazing fake retirement promo.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're acknowledging Sexual Chocolate. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Henry back then could fucking dunk a basketball that's insane


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The WWE Hall of Fame just got its Hall of Pain wing! :mark:

Congrats to Mizark. :clap


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Congrats to Mark Henry!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Henry deserves it. Fuck the haters.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Glad Mark Henry is getting inducted. Been a fan since his debut. Very, very deserving.

That said, these HoF classes are simply getting too big, IMO. WWE needs to induct a smaller class each year. I feel like too many annual inductions water down each year and, by extension, the HoF as a whole, IMO.

But, again, Mark Henry so deserves it. Great guy, great talent, and very deserving.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Henry is up there as one of my favourite big men of all time. Can't wait to see him be inducted and his speech. Much deserved.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

But he still has some gas left in the tank


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why didn't they show Henry pinning Orton for his title win???


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The hall of pain was one of the greatest gimmicks to hit in quite a while, no doubt about that. It was simple, catchy, effective, and he delivered on those promises just about each time till it started to fade away.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm glad for Mark Henry! I always liked him.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

d lo better be inducting him


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mark Henry should induct the HOF Ceremony into the Hall of Pain.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the random kid next to the wrestlers in the HOF picture.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good call on Henry for the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That's the first time in a long, long time for a HoF member I genuinely got moved by.
About time he got in.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Henry deserves it. Fuck the haters.


Henry has had a great career, especially the latter parts, and been a long-time member of the roster. Anyone saying he doesn't deserve it are on glue.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hopefully there will be some friction between Sasha and Bayley.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Shame they couldn't give Henry a proper feud with Brock instead of ending up his bitch at every turn. I would have like to have seen that, even if it meant that Brock would've end up winning it anyway.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> The things those pairings could do together after seeing Braun toss Alexa around...bro. Would be sick. This means we will probably have to endure Kane and that Kane Mark pretending he didn’t hate Braun the past year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't say that, I love Kane, but no lol. But yeah seeing them pull flip moves out of Braun tossing them could be cool.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh my fucking god. The 9503857392057th time we have to watch Sasha and Bayley vs Absolution. WHO THE FUCK CARES?!!! My god! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Goldberg really a big enough name to headline a HOF? He's a big name in the industry no doubt but it just feels a bit odd he's headlining the HOF, he feels more like one that would be inducted 2nd or 3rd to last in the line up. This really is shapping up to one of the most underwhelming HOF classes ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

the_hound said:


> d lo better be inducting him


I think it'll be The Rock or Ron Simmons.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

the_hound said:


> d lo better be inducting him


Would mark out if we heard this theme one more time, even if it was just for him to come out to induct Mark.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Sasha & Bayley are gonna be in the battle royal, then what's the point of continuing their angle? Unless they stretch it out until after Mania?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha won't get anywhere being stuck on the same show as Bayley. They need to be on separate brands ASAP.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL there was a clip of Eva Marie in this vid package


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god do they even try for 2 seconds to think of anything new for Absolution to do? They just put them vs Sasha and Bayley on auto pilot for the month and call it a day. Whats the point of these fucking matches? We've seen every possible matchup and outcome from these women. 

Jesus call up Peyton and Billie Kay or something, we need something fucking different for these women to do.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Hope i'm wrong but seeing as though they're heavily promoting Cena wanting a 'response from Taker' it makes me think he won't be there and someone else will confront him


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WWE 24: Empowered

Ugh.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> My god do they even try for 2 seconds to think of anything new for Absolution to do? They just put them vs Sasha and Bayley on auto pilot for the a month and call it a day. Whats the point of these fucking matches? We've seen every possible matchup and outcome from these women. Jesus call up Peyton and Billie Kay or something, we need something fucking different for these women to do.


And calling them up will solve nothing. Its just 2 more bodies to add to a bloated and badly used division.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> My god do they even try for 2 seconds to think of anything new for Absolution to do? They just put them vs Sasha and Bayley on auto pilot for the a month and call it a day. Whats the point of these fucking matches? We've seen every possible matchup and outcome from these women. Jesus call up Peyton and Billie Kay or something, we need something fucking different for these women to do.


Creative gave up giving them something meaningful to do as soon as Paige got injured.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i would never stab her in the back, her arse is a totally different matter though


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Hope i'm wrong but seeing as though they're heavily promoting Cena wanting a 'response from Taker' it makes me think he won't be there and someone else will confront him


PWInsider reported that Samoa Joe was backstage on RAW tonight. I think it will be Taker but imagine if Joe shows up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They got the fake Bayley section signs smh.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm so over with this Sasha/Bayley storyline. Them not having a proper payoff at WrestleMania is annoying. It was getting good, and then I've just lost all interest.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh for fucks sake we are gonna get a Sasha and Bayley promo?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Geez. We're more than halfway thru the show and there's not even 600 posts in a thread just a couple weeks from WM.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Sasha always eating that peanut butter before grabbing the mic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sasha looking good


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Best friends but haven't apparently tried working this out in the last 6 days.. They wait to bore the TV audience to death...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

banks arse though


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Every time Bayley is on camera she looks like she is about to cry.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh no, Bayley has a mic.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Goldberg really a big enough name to headline a HOF? He's a big name in the industry no doubt but it just feels a bit odd he's headlining the HOF, he feels more like one that would be inducted 2nd or 3rd to last in the line up. This really is shapping up to one of the most underwhelming HOF classes ever.


At his peak, Goldberg rivalled Austin in overness. He definitely deserves to be in there through influence on the wrestling business.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Geez. We're more than halfway thru the show and there's not even 600 posts in a thread just a couple weeks from WM.


RAW has been shit compared to last week tbh, complete pits.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

What chants. The ship has sailed for Sasha/Bayley for now. Another victim of the Bliss Hole I guess.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

I wish they would just have a historical first ever history making wwe all womens show already.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

god these girls suck on the mic.. It's one thing to remember your lines it is another to be able to act them out..

Learn how to cut promos girls.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sasha or Bayley needs to go to SDL, they desperately need to be split up, this friendship bullshit is so played out.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

2 of the worst promos in the wwe right here.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

To be fair, I'd be salty too if someone kicked me in the face during a match.


----------



## Kosmonaut (Mar 19, 2018)

The What! chant is one of my least favorite things in wrestling.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> They got the fake Bayley section signs smh.


They're not fake, a fan actually takes the time to print them out and hand them out. I've taken them in the past :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"i can't get over at what you did to me at elimination chamber ... its not about what you did it" WTF that makes no sense


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is more interesting to me than Lesnar/Reigns.
Either I'm a 14 year old girl or else WWE just can't make the above interesting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wrestling promos are weird!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Finally someone who can cut a promo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy Rose wens3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

You're supposed to be my friend!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Laughable Chimp said:


> At his peak, Goldberg rivalled Austin in overness. He definitely deserves to be in there through influence on the wrestling business.


I didn't say he shouldn't be in there i just said i didn't think he should headline a HOF.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Paige looking nastier and nastier each day. Why havent they future endeavored this trash bag yet?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Someone needs to put out an Amber Alert for Paiges former face... It's changing faster than Dana Brookes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sonya Deville is growing on me.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

the_hound said:


> "i can't get over at what you did to me at elimination chamber ... its not about how you did it" WTF that makes no sense


Yeah it does. Pay attention.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"Real women", says Paige while wearing makeup that makes her look like a 5 dollar hooker


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"This is going to be an interesting match-up, a Tag Team match-up."

Sure thing :cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Finally someone who can cut a promo


:ti


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Pig with lipstick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Sonya Deville is growing on me.


Same. I'm liking both her and Mandy. Hope they win now.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Absolution and Riott Squad have gone down a storm, fuck these Women, waste of time.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Paige looks like a coke whore


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where the fuck is :rollins


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> "This is going to be an interesting match-up, a Tag Team match-up."
> 
> Sure thing :cole



LMFAO

Even as someone who is interested in the Absolution angle (what angle at this point lul) even I barely pay attention at this point..fucking same match over and over and over...


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Heel To Face said:


> Pig with lipstick


Be careful, the Paige nuthuggers will attack you.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I didn't say he shouldn't be in there i just said i didn't think he should headline a HOF.


Yeah, I meant he deserves to headline the hof based on that. He’s been treated like a megastar by WWE and WCW and deservedly so. He is 100 percent headlining a HOF.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Congrats to Henry


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Even as someone who is interested in the Absolution angle (what angle at this point lul) even I barely pay attention at this point..fucking same match over and over and over...


Then you've got :cole acting like it's a first-time match. Great stuff.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>




Bit strange to see she can look pretty. This should be her new look if she turns heel


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Be careful, the Paige nuthuggers will attack you.


Who are these people who still like Paige. She now legit cant wrestle, shes shit on the mic, she is a hideous chud of a female and she fucked Xavier Woods while Brad Maddox filmed naked in between her legs...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


Who dat?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> :ti


Yeah not sure what's so funny


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hopefully Cena/Taker and whatever Rollins does can save this show. Because good god this has sucked balls so far.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Xobeh said:


> "Real women", says Paige while wearing makeup that makes her look like a 5 dollar hooker


and a push-up bra so everyone can say she has "huge" tits


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Bit strange to see she can look pretty. This should be her new look if she turns heel





Mugging of Cena said:


> Who dat?


It's Bayley's sister.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Bit strange to see she can look pretty. This should be her new look if she turns heel


That's Bayleys sister.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Sasha is legal, thank christ i thought she was underage


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Absolution for the love of god face someone else? Anyone ffs i'll take anyone else, Sasha and Bayley are starting a singles feud and Absolution is still facing them. 

I swear the main roster needs to take notes from NXT and just not have all the wrestlers on the show every week, NXT will go 2 weeks sometimes not having someone on the show and it works fine cause you don't get tired of the wrestlers cause they give you a break from them. WWE thinks everyone must be on the show every fucking week so they end booking the same matches over and over cause they have nothing else to do with them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Yeah not sure what's so funny


Cause she solid, but you acting like she's a GREAT promo cutter.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, Paige wears way too much lipstick. Seriously calm down on it there girl :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> That's Bayleys sister.




Ha. Sorry, coulda sworn it was Bayley


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> It's Bayley's sister.


Goddamn. She should “wrestle”. 

:book


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> and a push-up bra so everyone can say she has "huge" tits


Would still motorboat.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Does anyone seriously still like Paige?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Waiting for Cena/Taker and IC title stuff.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Absolution has just become such a disaster since Paige was injured. What a disaster.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear the main roster needs to take notes from NXT and just not have all the wrestlers on the show every week, NXT will go 2 weeks sometimes not having someone on the show and it works fine cause you don't get tired of the wrestlers cause they give you a break from them. WWE thinks everyone must be on the show every fucking week so they end booking the same matches over and over cause they have nothing else to do with them.


This is the single biggest issue I have with WWE and one of the main reasons I find NXT so palatable.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll say it again Paige's makeup looks like something a 10 year old girl would do playing in their moms makeup, over the top lipstick that almost looks clownish and the rest of the face covered in white powder.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Cause she solid, but you acting like she's a GREAT promo cutter.


Nah, was just pointing out it's nice to finally have someone who can cut a promo after the other 2. I don't think she's great by any standards but in terms of this women's division she kind of is. (Not saying much)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All this time with the Bayley/Sasha feud just to announce that both will be in the Battle Royal fpalm


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

nice pussy slit on Sonya there


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Sonya camel toe.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

my god that backslide, thank you camera guy


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

If I don't get to see the American Badass Taker after suffering through this.:heyman4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good, Absolution got the win.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Nah, was just pointing out it's nice to finally have someone who can cut a promo after the other 2. I don't think she's great by any standards but in terms of this women's division she kind of is. (Not saying much)


Oh yeah, I got ya. She definitely can handle her own better than Sasha and Bayley, for sure.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I really hope this Cena/Taker segment is good. This RAW has been shit. I'm usually optimistic, but just, yeah..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Last hour and only 65 pages.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

the_hound said:


> my god that backslide, thank you camera guy


If women's revolution means more of that I am all for it :yum: :mark


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Bayley wasn't too bad on the mic.. I'm shocked :sasha2... No comment on mush mouth.


I still don't get Absolution. What else do they do besides wrestle Sasha and Bayley? And why is Paige still hanging around? What does she contribute?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm gonna' fpalm hard if they have Taker still come out mysterious and as The Deadman after Cena called him an egomaniac and referenced his workout videos amongst other things. They need to do something different here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm beginning to wonder if there's no IC Title stuff tonight since they haven't even mentioned it tonight yet.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Last hour and only 65 pages.


Raw is dead these days. and we are supposed to be 3 weeks away from Mania?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’d prefer a Sasha vs Paige feud where Paige uses Absolution to get revenge on Sasha for ending her career 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Raw is dead these days. and we are supposed to be 3 weeks away from Mania?


This is why we watch other wrestling shows.


----------



## Stunning Steve (Mar 11, 2016)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Raw is dead these days. and we are supposed to be 3 weeks away from Mania?


It is so cool to say Raw is bad nowadays.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if there's no IC Title stuff tonight since they haven't even mentioned it tonight yet.


I'm going to be bummed if so. The Miz TV segment was one of the best parts of RAW last week, and they've been doing such a good job building it up. We can't have nice things. :mj2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Last hour and only 65 pages.




This is actually more active than usual, shouldn't have any trouble getting to 80 pages tonight


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hmmmm thug life cena


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I doubt Undertaker will be here tonight. I expect they’ll continue this angle another week or two to maximize suspense and intrigue.

That said, if Kid Rock’s “American Badass” blares and the OG American Badass Undertaker storms down the ramp on a Harley, I will legit lose my shit.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Cena Taker isn't even the Main event tonight? Taker's not gonna be there is he.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I bet the Cena segment ends with a bunch of dongs and no Taker in person or on the Tron.. It'll be left in mystery..

Until next week


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Stunning Steve said:


> It is so cool to say Raw is bad nowadays.




You seem fixated tonight on what is cool and what is uncool


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ah Wrestlemania 21 when the cancer first began to spread.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm going to be bummed if so. The Miz TV segment was one of the best parts of RAW last week, and they've been doing such a good job building it up. We can't have nice things. :mj2


The price to pay for having a good build thus far. Can't continue to try hard just a couple weeks away from the biggest show of the year!

Welp, if they're not on tonight, at least it's not a bad segment for them. :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> This is actually more active than usual, shouldn't have any trouble getting to 80 pages tonight


And yet we once were getting 100 pages _before_ the show even started.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cena please fucking stop going to the commentators table every fucking week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey Cena, please get a new shirt. That lurid green hurts my eyes :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hopefully we get Bawitdaba 'Taker with da bang da bang diggy diggy diggy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Can he get to WrestleMania" :cole

John Cena? No way, who is that jobber anyway.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Not a chance in hell of that happening sadly, Vince HATED American Bad Ass Taker i don't see him bringing it back for a 1 off match with Cena.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is there a reason that I missed as to why Cena daps up Coach every week?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

virus21 said:


> And yet we once were getting 100 pages _before_ the show even started.


yeah and at one time RAW getting a 3.5 was a disappointment


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

"is he going to New Orleans?" "Can he get in to Wrestlemania?!" lol so stupid


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:fingerscrossed


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


> And yet we once were getting 100 pages _before_ the show even started.


Why don't both of you change the amount of posts per page? 

User CP / Settings and Options - Edit Options / Scroll down to "Number of posts to show per page" and change it to 25.. Saves needless page clicking.. This threads is only 28 pages for me..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes the ass-kissing.

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena vs Taker has been so devalued. Taker has been devalued due to losing to Roman in old man washed up fashion and Cena has been devalued just because it's so easy to beat him now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena comes off so selfish in this storyline. I NEED A MANIA MATCH!!!! So do a lot of other people, but they don't come in whining like him :lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Of course we want to see taker at mania.. His last match was a 5 star classic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Not a chance in hell of that happening sadly, Vince HATED American Bad Ass Taker i don't see him bringing it back for a 1 off match with Cena.


It would make total ass sense though. He left his trench coat, hat and gloves in the ring after Roman beat him last year. Out goes the Deadman gimmick in back comes the ABA gimmick.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Cena waited he could of got to WM a lot easier than doing all this. He could of been Braun's partner.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

camera guy moving to the ramp


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Of course Cena is allowed to say ass..


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This is pure cringe.

EACH and EVERY word.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

So like...is Taker not even gonna show up until Mania? Not even a fucking build? They're tryna pull some Kane/Taker shit here in 2018 rofl


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cena has always been good on the mic, but even he can't get me excited for this match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why does Cena wanna face a beaten down legend with a bad hip at the end of his career? He acted as if Roman beating him was nothing because of those reasons, yet now he wants to beat him....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Surely Taker is going to show up tonight or fpalm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They're not fake, a fan actually takes the time to print them out and hand them out. I've taken them in the past


That's fake though lol, I mean I'd take a fake sign too. But idk I feel pity for that. Bayley great enough to get big signs lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cena is starting to look old.. All the clown shoes attire isn't hiding it so well anymore..


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Cena has just waffled on and on for three weeks, this is getting boring.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Meh promo compared to last week. Taker needs to come out, Cena has already used up all his material for this feud.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

watching cena alternate being pathetic and then throwing shots and undertaker doesnt show up is so lame


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Please Taker, just come out and say you're retired. As a Taker fan I don't want to be depressed seeing him have another match at this point.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Taker is an old beaten down man. Leave the man alone, Cena!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Can’t bear to sit through Cena’s self indulgent arrogant overrated monologues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Really don't care bout Cena's status, bothers me how he's talking to Taker like he's Spike Dudley.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mark Cowerway


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Cena isn't shooting but fuck, the man does a far, far better job than Punk ever could


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cena is working his damndest to sell this, but this is coming off like a wrestling version of Miracle on 34th Street simply for an answer to a match. A tad rediculous


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is fucking pathetic...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena's desperation is just lame at this point :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Do something chants.

:lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes, do something: SHUT UP!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

"That stupid stuff you do...."

Fuck John Cena


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Just enter the damn Battle Royale Cena... it's not that hard to get to WrestleMania...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kane? LMAO


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I am a bit uncomfortable that Cena seems more pissed at taker for doing nothing and peacefully living his life than he was at Orton for beating the shit out of his father.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahahahahaha


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Do something or Rusev Day?

:rusevcrush

Definitely Rusev Day.


----------



## Kosmonaut (Mar 19, 2018)

Pretty meh promo from Cena, but that is still better than almost anyone in WWE can do right now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm This is just getting worse.... DemonKane_Legend is probably wetting himself right now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If it's Kane and Cena then :ti :ti :ti


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whew well at least Braun is safe


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

This would have meant more when The Streak was still a thing. Taker's already lost twice, facing him at Wrestlemania really isn't as big of a deal anymore.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Cena act is just pathetic at this point.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no, it's Kane fpalm


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't know. I don't feel like Undertaker let me down.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH GOD.

:lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL I gotta admit Cena is pretty fun with this stuff


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Of course it's Kane.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH is here!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

No way. HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHHAHAHA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kane :lmao


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Kane? Of all the things they could have done, they send out Kane... I don't want them to advance this story if it leads to the match actually happening...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Kane and Undertaker? I could really, fucking, really see this as perfect


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I love kane 

but this is just

:lmao


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


>




Damn!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kane :lmao :lmao :lmao

I can't with this Company :lmao

Way to ruin a feud, WWE. :heyman6


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

D E A T H

@Headliner


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Really?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That was a well deserved choke slam.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

He’s like something out of a fucking children’s panto 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh no, it's Kane fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kane is just here to say "vote for me!"


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

if they do Kane vs Cena instead haha lmao.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck no, fuck no, fuck no, fuck no, fuck no, fuck no.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I love this version of Cena. Fire promo and no fucks to give.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol this show has been one big troll job tonight, fucking pathetic.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is that it? :lmao

Fuck off. Taker not going to show up until WrestleMania.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Taker is so fucking lazy, guy is gonna show up to one Raw


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Therapy said:


> fpalm This is just getting worse.... DemonKane_Legend is probably wetting himself right now




I’m literally so angry right now about how happy he is. I don’t think that’s normal. I hope Cena gets Kane at WM. Cena retires his idol and we can meme him to oblivion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

That angle with Cena was just pathetic. Horrible promo and a pretty lame ending.

And most likely Taker will do what he did during the build up for WM 31 i,e he wont show his face until WM 34.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you Kane! Shut that green geek up for all his disrespect!:yes


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

There is no way Cena is having a match with Kane at Mania, this is wackadoo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol are they seriously trying to act as if its gonna be Kane vs Cena at WM? LOLOL yeah cause the whole world would anticipate that match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok what that about thought?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Why is Kane not attempting to kill Strowman?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

maggle just teased kane vs john cena at wrestlemania. twice.

:heyman6


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm very happy with this so far


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Is that it? :lmao
> 
> Fuck off. Taker not going to show up until WrestleMania.


Taker is a joke, imagine someone else showing up for one Raw and Mania a year lol

Guy buried the fuck out of Bray a few years ago


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck off, Cena, you meandering dickhead!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It would have been better to have Cena end the segment by himself. I knew Kane was going to chokeslam him and walk away without giving us answers.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is why you never handcuff anyone with their hands in front of them!


----------



## Stunning Steve (Mar 11, 2016)

Good job of advancing the story while keeping us waiting for the payoff. It's obvious he's coming back as the American Bad Ass. A lot of mentions of the "God" Undertaker is and all of his powers "casket, lightning" etc..Then mentions of the "man" he has become. I'm ready for next week!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Awareness said:


> Why is Kane not attempting to kill Strowman?




Continuity is illegal in WWE


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

When Kane put his hand in Cena's throat, all I could think about was Botchamania's "You Talk Too Much!" :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Desperate Cena is fun, I wish they'd have went further before the Taker path. I just feel like a segment where Cena tries to Cox Heath Slater or someone else of that ilk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No Seth Rollins on RAW?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rousey once again not on Raw, full time my ass, shes gonna be on Raw maybe twice a month.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

A-LIST :mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

No Ronda again? Aren’t they trying to get her over as a huge babyface? My god they’re really clueless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"her journey"
I'm really happy she's in WWE but her fucking journey is literally "threaten Steph, point, get to WM"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Miz out now...wonder what they'll do with the IC feud now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol are they seriously trying to act as if its gonna be Kane vs Cena at WM? LOLOL yeah cause the whole world would anticipate that match.


Kane sees the opening to make Cena finally embrace the hate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoke too soon.










Rollins going to show after this match. Please.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Miztourage vs Balor Club “FIRST TIME EVER”. Is this meant to be a big deal?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

My Mom was telling me that the Undertaker got hip replacement surgery so he probably won't be wrestling anytime soon.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Is is just me, or would anyone else rather have Cena/Kane vs Cena/Taker? I mean ideally neither... But Kane isn't as beaten down and depressing to watch.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Do you think it going to be Cena/Kane at Mania?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm happy to see Miz for once lol, cos I know that means Seth and Finn probably won't be far behind :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, I was hoping the IC Title feud wouldn't be on tv tonight since everything tonight has been worse than last week. :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Who says Ronda and Seth won't be there? I bet this crap has 15 Minute overrun.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Do you think it going to be Cena/Kane at Mania?


Nah


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> My Mom was telling me that the Undertaker got hip replacement surgery so he probably won't be wrestling anytime soon.




Well it must be right if your mom said it [emoji23]


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

So Lesnar is a big meany for not appearing at Raw, but Rousey is a hero?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I say taker won't show up until the final raw.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> My Mom was telling me that the Undertaker got hip replacement surgery so he probably won't be wrestling anytime soon.



your mom just some smark with her wrestling observer newsletter and her twitter and her facebook


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wonder if Seth will be on commentary?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Undertaker cosplay is pretty incredible, can't lie.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

somerandomfan said:


> Is is just me, or would anyone else rather have Cena/Kane vs Cena/Taker? I mean ideally neither... But Kane isn't as beaten down and depressing to watch.


Cena/Taker is a spectacle though.

Cena/Kane is some random ass RAW match you would have. Kane is pretty slow these days as well. Maybe not as much as Taker, but getting there.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this was earlier today yet wwe posted it 3 days ago, ypu


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Green beans :mark


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Cena/Taker is a spectacle though.
> 
> Cena/Kane is some random ass RAW match you would have. Kane is pretty slow these days as well. Maybe not as much as Taker, but getting there.


kane is like 40 times faster than taker is now

so still very slow


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm assuming Ultimate Deletion is going to be the main event?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

George Washington is just one more appearance away from matching Ronda Rouseys appearance count..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Damn, I was hoping the IC Title feud wouldn't be on tv tonight since everything tonight has been worse than last week. :lol


It's felt like two steps back tonight. The storyline development hasn't been good at all, I feel like.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hate Miz being filler fucking shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Mainboy said:


> I say taker won't show up until the final raw.


That's probably a very long time away. I'm ok with that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> I'm assuming Ultimate Deletion is going to be the main event?


Yep


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Cena/Taker is a spectacle though.
> 
> Cena/Kane is some random ass RAW match you would have. Kane is pretty slow these days as well. Maybe not as much as Taker, but getting there.


I mean Cenawinslol vs Taker with the streak still in tact was a spectacle. It's a spectacle in the sense we haven't gotten it but they missed their chance for it to be as big as it should have been.

I will agree Cena/Kane is just a random RAW match and shouldn't me on Mania, but at the same time I don't want to be sad and see another Taker match...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Miz needs to start changing up his promo material.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tyler Black.

:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Did he say "Nevitte"?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Miz shitting on the entire indy scene LMFAO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Prince Devitt lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz sounds like an angry WWE apologist shitting on indy fans and using their indy names to shit on them.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Therapy said:


> George Washington is just one more appearance away from matching Ronda Rouseys appearance count..


Additionally, The "US Marshals" are on pace to tie or even surpass Undertaker's appearances on the Road to Wrestlemania (in fairness, I did last week's Raw was solid. Tonight has been a big swing and miss)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Six man tag team match? :lol When was this bullshit booked? And why?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Miz needs to start changing up his promo material.


Yep, his "I HAZ IC TILE MAKE PRESTIGIOUS" routine is boring. He is a broken record at this point.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tyler Black and Prince Nevitt.

Monday Night Shoots :trolldog


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aww, no Seth involved. I wish he was on commentary or something :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe they should have gotten to WWE the same way you did Miz by competing on a goofy shitty reality show.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He said, "Tyler Black," and now I have an erection!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

4th Wall breaking lol, is this the first time someone mentions the indie names of other wrestlers on tv?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh good, the Club is still a thing that exists and not just a RAW 25 segment.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Did Miz intentionally mess up "Prince Devitt" or did he just botch?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Keep being you Miz fuck the haters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bluelor still bluin it


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's the smiling king Finious Balour..

Smiling and smiling and smiling and smiling..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Rollins!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seth on commentary :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank god he didn't wear those nitro pants.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I really wish it was just Miz v Rollins at WM. Sorry, but, honestly, Balor just doesn't belong, IMO.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Miz sounds like an angry WWE apologist shitting on indy fans and using their indy names to shit on them.


He must have a WF account.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Prince Nevitt. :mj4 See you on the next episode of BotchaMania, ******.

+1 to ya boi for finally getting ride of those hideous tights, @Mr. WrestleMania :rollins


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Miz actually said Prince Nevitt by the way :lmao

You should probably get it right when shooting Miz


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Finn looks good in blue I must say.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Balor again wearing that generic caw attire, all blue with no logos or anything, does he get his gear from ebay? He just types in "Blue Wrestling trunks" "Blue Wrestling kickpads" "Blue wrist tape", cause thats some generic ass shit you see on ebay and on those knock off wrestling stores that sell the most generic attires out there.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seth on Commentary best part of the night.

Would make my night to hear the cackle, just sayin' :rollins


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey I got what I wanted :lol Seth on commentary <3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Bo Dallas and Axel still being employed cracks me up, guess when your dad used to be a wrestler you get a job in WWE for life. Whens the last time WWE released a wrestler thats 2nd or 3rd generation? have they ever?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

White meat Seth  Somewhat miss that awkward, snarky sense of humor with the self-chuckles from his WWE title heel run


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like that they're mentioning the IC Title is the only title Seth hasn't won..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> God Balor again wearing that generic caw attire, all blue with no logos or anything, does he get his gear from ebay? He just types in "Blue Wrestling trunks" "Blue Wrestling kickpads" "Blue wrist tape", cause thats some generic ass shit you see on ebay and on those knock off wrestling stores that sell the most generic attires out there.


Seriously. It looks like he went to a 6 year old designer with MS Paint in the back and said "Make me some kick ass wrestling gear"


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

How long was Ambrose's injury supposed to last? I miss the goofy fuck.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Bo Dallas and Axel still being employed cracks me up, guess when your dad used to be a wrestler you get a job in WWE for life. Whens the last time WWE released a wrestler thats 2nd or 3rd generation? have they ever?


Ted DiBiase?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Seth "it's your favourite Wrestlemania moment, that makes two of us, it's mine too" :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cole's favorite WM moment is when Seth cashed in? Cause i seem to remember him shitting on it acting as if Seth was a rotten thief as if he hated it.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

I fucking, FUCKING hate the way Michael Cole speaks.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Awareness said:


> How long was Ambrose's injury supposed to last? I miss the goofy fuck.


No one knows for sure. But it's sounding like sometime this summer.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Miz botched the fuck out of that...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Cole's favorite WM moment is when Seth cashed in? Cause i seem to remember him shitting on it acting as if Seth was a rotten thief as if he hated it.


:cole has a different favorite moment every week.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Awareness said:


> How long was Ambrose's injury supposed to last? I miss the goofy fuck.


When it happened WWE said 9 months, who knows how accurate that is though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

To think Karl Anderson is one of only 3 foreigners who have reached the G1 Climax finals


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> Ted DiBiase?


Didn't he leave on his own terms? Pretty sure he did cause he quit wrestling and is doing other things now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Didn't he leave on his own terms? Pretty sure he did cause he quit wrestling and is doing other things now.


Did he? my bad then, I thought they didn't renew his contract


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I decided to watch the review on YTube, instead of watching live this week.

Did I make a smart decision?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess no SadElias tonight. I'm sure he'll turn up as :braun 's partner tho.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sigh this match is still going on, piss off


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Ted DiBiase?


He didn't got fired, he retired I think. Roman's brother did got fired, but I think the last one who got fired was Davey Boy Smith jr.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I decided to watch the review on YTube, instead of watching live this week.
> 
> Did I make a smart decision?



Yes, despite a promising preview the show has been lackluster at best.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Curtis Axle barely grazed the ropes and Finn fell off like a cannonball was fired at his legs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Yes, despite a promising preview the show has been lackluster at best.


Usually how it goes.

Shit preview = good show.
Good preview = shit show.

I'm actually hoping the preview sucks next week now. Low expectations are best.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there gonna be a year where Shane doesn't compete at WM anytime soon? Holy fuck he's a fucking glory hog who has to be in a big feud throughout the year, SDL is all about him, their ppvs are all about him, he always has to have a big match going into WM, fuck Shane he aint no better than Stephanie, infact he's worse.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bo Dallas still looking like Ryhno. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SETH ON FIRE.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

When was the last time Miz won a fucking match?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm no Miz fan but I'm so tired of him, and other champions, losing on free TV. It happens too often and devalues both the champion and the championship.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ultimate Deletion is main eventing? Ugh...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yea Balor is not winning at Mania.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It feels good to see the curb stomp on a regular basis again :banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit the Club is so weak. They need to turn heel the day after Mania.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

STERMP :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would love to hear Seth in an interview talk about how he got the Curbstomp back.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Seth is the single best thing in WWE.. :mark: :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lake of Reincarnation :heyman6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is sooo hot for Seth these days.

:mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Every time Finn flexes, Vince's Little Jimmy wiggles in anticipation. :vince

Roll-up of death strikes again! :lol

AND WE GOT US SKARSGARD THE DILAPIDATED BOAT, MAGGLE! :drose



The Fourth Wall said:


> Would make my night to hear the cackle, just sayin' :rollins


Seth unfortunately replaced his cackle with that retarded BURN IT DOWN fuckery.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking Bo Dalas and Curtis Axel beating down the Club fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Her story? Everybody knows Ronda's story.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fucking WWE are such snake oil assholes.. The graphics and promo would have you think Ronda is actually there when it's actually just going to be a video package of "her story"... Fucking assholes..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Her story? Do they mean the same story we've saw in a video package the last 3 weeks? that story? Where we see her training, then clips of her showing up at the rumble and recapping the Stephanie confrontations? Yeah we've seen that story a couple times now, why do we need to see it again?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Yay we get Maggle saying the same thing he's been saying for weeks about Rousey

Wooooooooooo


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone else wish they didn't do this video package on Ronda Rousey and instead just gave that time to Ultimate Deletion?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How many WWE 24 episodes are they going to make about the women's revolution?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm still so fucking rattled I didn't get rid of this bitch after Nunes made her look like a toddler in 33 seconds in her last fight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

How do people like this Woken Matt garbage? I don't understand. Just like Star Wars, I don't get this popularity.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Holy shit, WOMEN MAKING HISTORY. I'm ashamed to be a weak, pathetic male.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Does it not seem odd to end the show with back to back video packages? I'm assuming from the time it's just Ronda and Ultimate Deletion left, why not split them up with the IC segment.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

No more clips, please.
:cry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope that the new 24 special is better than the last Womens 24 special they did, that one was so shit, worst 24 special by far


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess Undertaker is coming back next week


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The WWE 24 Empowerment special in a nutshell:










:mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another video package lmfao. "Full Time"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FUCK YEAH CENA KANE IMMMMM SOOOO INNNNNN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cole acting as if Kane is Cena's WM opponent earlier now they announce it for Raw next week :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

She wants respect but the second she takes a hit and ragdolls in a UFC match she runs away like a petulant child and doesn't talk to anyone for a year..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yo, these video packages gotta stop.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975926552901775360
Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy shit shes acknowledging her last fight in ufc


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't turn her into Reigns 2.0. Please. She has actual fucking pontential


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Rousey is going to flop so badly as a babyface.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Ronda refusing to let WWE talk about or show her losses as well, same way she made sure Dana White didn't show any footage of her losing leading to her fight Nunez.

She briefly said she felt like dying or something in her last fight but she didn't outright say she lost though and no footage was shown of course....


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh what a shock Rousey is not even there.....


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Except you weren't the best in the world Ronda... you just never fought a proper striker. When you did you got steamrolled.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Howling at Kurt Angle in this video, I just can't take the guy seriously at all :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They've booked Ronda well since her underwhelming debut.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If Kurt's shorts were any shorter, they'd need a blur image.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

why does kurt look like he just ate a full thanksgiving day dinner and is unbuckled/ready for a nap in this promo package?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Seriously take this as it is but that fucking promo was FIRE. I wanted to not love her. I really did. Beat ass Ronda.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nm


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Can we just let this Ronda Rousey video package end... Just get on with Ultimate Deletion, we've heard Ronda's story plenty of times already...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Just now turning over to RAW. Lol, should I go back and watch this show or no?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

If the crowd starts a head movement chant at mania I'll piss myself laughing


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Rousey is going to flop so badly as a babyface.


You mean Reigns. Rousey is going to do fantastic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Remember when they said Ronda was going to be in all RAWs leading into Mania? Me neither

Cool video package though


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here we go, the bitches are out in force to attack rousey, right on time


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

People need to stop being offended by a confident Woman ...

No, people need to stop pretending people are offended by confident women.

Being a bitch isn't confident.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm a fan of these types of video packages tbh... That was well done in my opinion.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Vanguard 001 :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That fucking drone :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ROFL WHAT AM I WATCHING


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Ronda refusing to let WWE talk about or show her losses as well, same way she made sure Dana White didn't show any footage of her losing leading to her fight Nunez.


Her entire UFC career wasn't far off from as scripted, planned, and manipulated as WWE is. 

Find marketable pretty blonde - Check
Doll her up with makeup and swimsuit photo shoots - Check
Line her up with strawman opponents - Check

The fact she won 7 in a row or whatever with the same exact move tells you everything you need to know about how "credible" her opponents actually were. 

Until the lot of scrubs dried up and she had to face actual real opponents.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck its like tna's version


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So you put a long video package right before the Hardy/Wyatt stuff...amazing planning WWE. I am sure the audience in attendance will appreciate it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We need new drugs for this.
Has a geneticist perfected gene altering drugs to understand the 10th dimension yet?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So he has a ring in there? Are they actually gonna wrestle or what? :lol

I never saw the last one of this so I have no idea.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reby's messy, caustic ass is on WWE TV. YAAAAASSSSSSSSS


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is so cringeworthy fpalm


----------



## Kosmonaut (Mar 19, 2018)

That drone hologram legit made me laugh out loud. Completely out of left field for me.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

IT HAS BEGUN! :madhardy

And :mark: at the "I KNEW YOU'D COME!" line returning.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok... I feel like this may end up being a segment which divides opinion :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Good lord :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I KNEW YOU'D COME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

The fun begins....commercial break. -_-


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Get ready for the shit show.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh good, it's actually like how it was in Impact and not the crappy stuff WWE has been doing up until now.


----------



## Kosmonaut (Mar 19, 2018)

And there is a ref there. Holy shit!


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So he has a ring in there? Are they actually gonna wrestle or what? :lol
> 
> I never saw the last one of this so I have no idea.


Watch the first one. I just did for the first time a couple days ago, it's changed my entire life.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

An adbreak for a fucking video. Thanks


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

safc-scotty said:


> Ok... I feel like this may end up being a segment which divides opinion <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />


Yasssss


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If they legit copy/paste ideas from Final Deletion, I'm here for it. The less WWE has its hands on it, the better.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They should have paid the network to not have any commercials during this segment. It breaks the atmosphere/mood.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh there's that ref that asked what he did wrong last week :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

tna done it "oh its the best thing since sliced bread" 
wwe does it "OH THIS IS CRINGE"

fuck off you whinging cunts


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The Ultimate DELETION, yessssssssssAAAAAhhhhhhhhh!
:evilmatt


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait to see Bray beating Matt tonight just because the Broken Universe wasn't created in WWE


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck I actually am into this. Don’t mess this up WWE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

This might be good! Looks good so far.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Ya know, WWE, I'd be a lot more excited for this if I hadn't watched Bray and Matt wrestle a dozen times by now, and if you even tried to explain why, ahem, "all of this leads to the Hardy compound", which, ya know, it doesn't.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> They should have paid the network to not have any commercials during this segment. It breaks the atmosphere/mood.




I was kinda sorta getting into it, and then a fucking chicken ad pops up


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

What are they going to do with Matt, When the feud is over?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its a really good thing Ronda left UFC when she did, had she lost a 3rd time in a row she'd have probably committed suicide instead of crawling into a hole for a whole year.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Fuck I actually am into this. Don’t mess this up WWE.


Jeremy Borash apparently helped so this should be very much like what it was originally.


And right as I say this they cut to the commentary booth...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow they're gonna shit on this entire thing. That's such a Vince directive.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait to see Bray beating Matt tonight just because the Broken Universe wasn't created in WWE


whic h will do nothing to bray..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Cole probably got those orders to bury Ulitmate Deletion from Vin Man.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Michael Cole sums it up: “I’m sorry for what you’re about to watch” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Like...what the fuck am I watching. HOLY SHIT.

I'm out.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

ATTACK MODE INITIATED! :lol


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Why are they describing what we're about to watch, it's not meant to be a pre recorded thing is it?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just think about it. They sent Bray, Matt, a ref, and some camera guys out in the fucking woods at night.

Just imagine some random guy walking his dog and coming across this random wrestling ring.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i dont know what this is

but i know it isnt good


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Initiate what :ti


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

PYRO IS BACK!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

WTF is going on


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What the fuuuuck :lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

So, pyro for a vignette, but not the actual Arena.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have no idea what the hell is going on :lol The fireworks?

LOL Bray though, "where are my manners?" :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

What the hell is that?!?!

TIL, Bray Wyatt lived out his life having never seen a firework.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's PG garbarge wrestling and it's fucking amazing


----------



## Kosmonaut (Mar 19, 2018)

Oh, so they get pyro?!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

OH MY GOD :heston


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ha. Is this actually happening? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

How courteous of the WWE to save up all of their pyro for this DELIGHTFULLY hammy lunacy instead of their typical boring shows. :sk



Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh there's that ref that asked what he did wrong last week :lol


Continuity? In MY WWE?!?

:like


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dilapidated City, lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

PYRO IN WWE! WONDERFUL!!


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

I love the fact that this is main eventing an episode of Raw. Whether it's good or bad, people like it or hate it, the fact that we got to a point where Vince gave this the go ahead is hilarious to me.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol what in the world ?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

They used pyro in Impact as well, I assume Matt paid for that out of his own pocket.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*MOTY!!! :evilmatt*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Matt Hardy just has kendo sticks randomly lying around his property :draper2


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

What the fuck am I watching


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is entertaining. I don't even give a fuck :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Them getting Borash was great. If they had him the whole time would've been so much better


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

oh shit! This is the best


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is actually really good from an entertainment point of view.. Hysterical


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What is this, a Luis de Funes movie?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fucking bonkers i bloody love it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This n*gga Matt hit him with the Looney Tunes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay, Vanguard 1 got in on the mix, so hopefully Skarsgard follows suit. :lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

What a complete fucking shambles.

A new low in the world of professional Wrestling.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I don’t even know what I am watching anymore :lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol So unusual it's actually working...wonder what the viewership is rigth now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That ref being out there is just hilarious :HA :HA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am so confused right now :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gotta hand it to the WWE, im really enjoying this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Da fuq am I watching? :lmao


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

This is hilariously awesome. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

deepelemblues said:


> Matt Hardy just has kendo sticks randomly lying around his property :draper2


And a steel chair.


----------



## Kosmonaut (Mar 19, 2018)

I kind of dig that silent movie type segment. This is much better than the weeks leading up to it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dome of Deletion :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dome Of Deletion. A Riding lawnmower.. :lol


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Road to Wrestlemania 2018.....


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Even Bray can’t stop himself laughing at how ridiculous this is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's like a fucking video game. We even have the theme music for the final fight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is so bad and so good at the same time


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Starting to see why they went such a surreal direction with this RAW, this segment almost blends right in.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Matt Hardy made my Monday. I’m shocked old senile ass Vince gave this the green light.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

how many wrestling rings do you think matt hardy has set up in his compound :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb changing my WF listed location to Dilapidated City by way of The Dome of Deletion :heston


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I legit wonder how many WWE fans in the WWE section and how many fans in the arena have watched Ultimate Deletion before. Probably not many.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> Gotta hand it to the WWE, im really enjoying this.


But they didn't come up with any of this. This is basically what they did in TNA.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The best tonight was: no adbreaks for this and none for the Lesnar beating up Reigns


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

#UltimateDELETION is the #1 Twitter trend WORLDWIDE...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

LOLWTF


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I love how this feels right, it doesn't feel WWE-ified and they're still being consistent.

I really wish Dome of Deletion still had that big entrance stage it had for Total Nonstop Deletion in it for this though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This music man :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol This is so over the top retarded it's brilliant..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

We gonna see Jeff or ?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Imagine how all the other superstars watching this backstage are reacting to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kosmonaut (Mar 19, 2018)

I shit on this feud earlier, but this has been pretty entertaining.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to know that attempting to drive a ride lawnmower over a person falls under the PG rating. :maury


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Im dying hahaha....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is going on?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Matt wanted to remove Bray's facial hair.
Bray took the offense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> how many wrestling rings do you think matt hardy has set up in his compound :lmao


At least 3, King Maxiel has to have his own ring somewhere


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I know I said woken Matt sucks but this is hilarious :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Way to build hype there Cole, you fucking simpleton.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SKARSGARD :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

All we need now is for Vanguard 1 to land on Wyatt's beard and reveal itself as Sister Abigail :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I legit wonder how many WWE fans in the WWE section and how many fans in the arena have watched Ultimate Deletion before. Probably not many.


I think many should've seen the first one, that was super viral for wrestling


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SENOR BENJAMIN


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Good to know that attempting to drive a ride lawnmower over a person falls under the PG rating.


Looney Tunes!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jefffffffff


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol The whole world in his hands.. :lol :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brother Nero! :mark


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hope we see Husky :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The Eater of Pins loses again. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brother Nero sighting:mark:


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Damn, I didn't want this to end, but kudos to WWE for closing the show with this.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Brother Nero made a apperrance!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm way too drunk for this shit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaafuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuul!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Bray's been reincarnated into Husky Harris


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wyatt gonna join Team Woken Matt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bray Wyatt has been DELETED!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Will Bray reincarnate as the Easter Bunny?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:drose

Can't wait to see the return of Husky Harris now that Bray's tipped his last fedora. :mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That just made the other 2 hours and 45 minutes worth it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was the most enjoyable thing I've seen on WWE in years... Wow.. That was...


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Senior Benjamin! Brother Nero!

Bray Wyatt into the Lake of Reincarnation!

Deletion!
:evilmatt


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good. Now let's hope the Bray Wyatt character really is deleted.

As for the segment, it was lame, but that was by design so I really don't know what to think of it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TNA just gave WWE one of it's funnest endings in years


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Please wrestling gods, do something fun and interesting with Bray now.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

You guys really liked that?

I thought it was sad


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Delete ! Delete ! Delete !


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LMBO!!!! :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If you liked that, you're part of the problem.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

entertaining as fuck. first good raw main event in forever


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a flat ending, other than that, good thing I don't do drugs :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm not even sure how I feel right now


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MrJT said:


> You guys really liked that?
> 
> I thought it was sad


the cinematography and editing was actually really good, i guess kevin dunn isn't 100% dogshit... yet


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, that was worth staying up for. Woooooooooondaaaaaaaaaafuuuuuuuuuuuuul!!!


----------



## Stunning Steve (Mar 11, 2016)

That was awesome! New gimmick for Bray incoming.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Part of me was hoping when they were fighting out in the woods they would randomly run across the Bludgeon Brothers hammering a camera for no reason.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you liked that, you're part of the problem.


So everyone but you. Got it.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

No wonder TNA went out of business HOLY FUCK


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cole really pissed on the mood before it started. If anyone had a piss drip of sense in that company he would be "suspended."

_Yes, I'm aware it was Vince, I meant kayfabe "suspended" as to try to undo the damage he did._


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you liked that, you're part of the problem.


Why? It works for that character and it's not like anything "proper" in wrestling is gaining mainstream appeal. Wrestling is in the same place with or without this segment


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

That ending was entertaining and 100x better than the garbage Raw endings that feature HHH and Stephanie.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jedah said:


> Good. Now let's hope the Bray Wyatt character really is deleted.
> 
> As for the segment, it was lame, but that was by design so I really don't know what to think of it.


Watch them mess up and have Bray come back as Bray.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought that was fairly entertaining tbh. I think what helped make it was putting it as the main event. It conveys to me as a viewer that this is something to behold.

Add to that it’s only three weeks out from Mania! Makes me interested to see where Woken Matt goes from here. This may have been what he needed to give him some juice.

I think the other important thing is they didn’t give us too much. There is still somewhere for him to go.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Bray died then? :lol

That was one of the weirdest things I've ever seen lol. Anybody flipping channels and seeing that would have thought it was some weird horror movie, not wrestling haha.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

That was really fun to watch. Props to Bray and Matt. And a cliffhanger for once.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Part of me is somewhat spoiled by the segments from Impact and expected a bit more, but at the same time that was still great and this is probably the first time in ages I've felt satisfied after watching RAW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> I think many should've seen the first one, that was super viral for wrestling


True but there's a lot of fans that only strictly watch WWE. From a few reactions I'm seeing around the forum, there's a few people who don't realize that this is what Ultimate Deletion is about. The whole point of it is to be over the top and ridiculous.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Watching that made me pretty upset


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> So everyone but you. Got it.


I'm supposed to defend wrestling how when my friends look at me like a retard for saying i still watch it after this?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> the cinematography and editing was actually really good, i guess kevin dunn isn't 100% dogshit... yet


That's Borash for sure


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I haven’t had that much fun watching wrestling in a while:..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I hope they follow up Bray falling into the lake of reincarnation and have him be reincarnated with a new gimmick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Hawkke said:


> Cole really pissed on the mood before it started. If anyone had a piss drip of sense in that company he would be suspended.


agreed, it was bullshit that he did that, but i doubt those were his own words


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Well, that was a fun fucking car wreck :lol


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, I kind of liked it. I didn't watch TNA, but that was something different and entertaining. Kinda makes me want to watch Broken Matt from the beginning, just to see how it developed to this point.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Give Matt Hardy the book.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The highlight of RAW was Vince Russo falling asleep during it. :lol

- Vic


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't care if it's going to be shit on by elites on here, that was actually entertaining. Wrestling has to embrace its ridiculousness in order to work or else every match is just "ned from texas vs joe from Florida"


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I think some people forget that WWE at the end of the day is entertainment...

Tbh I can’t see how you can talk shit about that, yet claim to have enjoyed some of the Undertaker’s lord of darkness segments in 98/99.

It was fun, different. Look forward to seeing Woken Matt go from here. Especially with Jeff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wrestling is supposed to be fun to watch, and they most certainly accomplished that objective. :evilmatt


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm supposed to defend wrestling how when my friends look at me like a retard for saying i still watch it after this?


Lol you're friends probably think wrestling is stupid regardless of that.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice to see a lot of praise for UltimateDeletion because THAT is the broken Matt Hardy people were going crazy about last year. Now you're obviously going to get people who hate it/think it's too corny... because IT IS utterly stupid, but you've just got to embrace the stupidity. I loved it... wonder where this leads Bray Wyatt now?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> That's Borash for sure


This.. Kevin Dunn only knows how to do 30 camera cuts a second and generic on screen graphics made in Adobe Photoshop 1.0


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't get this broken Matt trash. Is it supposed to be funny or what?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

somerandomfan said:


> Part of me is somewhat spoiled by the segments from Impact and expected a bit more, but at the same time that was still great and this is probably the first time in ages I've felt satisfied after watching RAW.




Keep in mind they need somewhere to go from here. If they blew their load in one match it wouldn’t bode well going forward.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Lol you're friends probably think wrestling is stupid regardless of that.


I actually didn't mind the stuff they did in TNA. This came off as second rate and lame.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> the cinematography and editing was actually really good, i guess kevin dunn isn't 100% dogshit... yet


that wasn't dunn because if it was they'd be showing the crowd in the arena, 40 thousand cutaway camera angles and shaky cameras, so no it wasn't him


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

I actually enjoyed the Ultimate Deletion match


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you liked that, you're part of the problem.


Yeah, sure, this is the problem and not years of bad booking and forcing certain wrestlers down our throats.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you liked that, you're part of the problem.


Well, society says we can't have this back....










....and 80's wrestling wouldn't sell these days, so you're kind of screwed in the land Vince's Muscles and Tussles.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975933817285472256


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm supposed to defend wrestling how when my friends look at me like a retard for saying i still watch it after this?


Grow balls and don't care what others think.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> Cole really pissed on the mood before it started. If anyone had a piss drip of sense in that company he would be suspended.


What did he say?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It was an OK segment. Not the crap of House of Horrors. It's not to my tastes but I can see why some would enjoy it.

Other than that, it was a pretty underwhelming Raw. Not good for three weeks away from WrestleMania.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Seth was so smooth on commentary. His mic skills have improved night and day since he started in WWE. 

Damn I love Ronda. Great video package. :mark:


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I can't believe that the Ultimate Deletion closed RAW. That was great though. Pretty much what it was like in TNA but with slight variations.

RAW overall was pretty good.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A match that split opinions before and will do so again.

Bizarrely entertaining in parts, boring in others; however that's the Matt Hardy I've been waiting for instead of some guy who just laughs, he just showed how talented he is tonight in terms of a creative aspect.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Brock Lesnar destroying Roman Reigns repeatedly

- Braun Strowman/Bar pre-match segment

- The Miz pre-match promo

- Matt Hardy/Bray Wyatt Final Deletion segment


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Keep in mind they need somewhere to go from here. If they blew their load in one match it wouldn’t bode well going forward.


That is a fair point, they can't get everything out of the way how would they top it, and I'm sure WWE doesn't trust Matt enough to have a whole episode of RAW at the Dome of Deletion so they can't roll with it as much as Impact did.


----------



## Deanlover (Nov 16, 2017)

Asmodeus said:


> Please wrestling gods, do something fun and interesting with Bray now.


Too bad we never saw a Bray Wyatt vs. "Woken" Matt Hardy in a "Who Has The Weirdest Laugh And Can Creep Vince Out The Most" match with Seth "Yes,I Stabbed My Brothers In The Back,Now Deal With It" Rollins as special guest referee.:wink2:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I actually didn't mind the stuff they did in TNA. This came off as second rate and lame.


Why is that?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm supposed to defend wrestling how when my friends look at me like a retard for saying i still watch it after this?


I don't think it would matter, tbh. But for me and a lot of others on here, we thought it was entertaining and at the end of the day, that's all that matters.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

It was certainly entertaining this week. Miz and the Miztourage were involved in one of the _least_ campy segments on RAW. There's really nothing more to be said about the show.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Headliner said:


> True but there's a lot of fans that only strictly watch WWE. From a few reactions I'm seeing around the forum, there's a few people who don't realize that this is what Ultimate Deletion is about. The whole point of it is to be over the top and ridiculous.


I know what they're going for, it misses the mark for me. 
It just comes across as the definition of cringe in every sense of the word. it's not funny at all. Hope Bray comes back and finds a good character.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you liked that, you're part of the problem.


If you DIDN'T like that, you're part of the problem.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> What did he say?


"I'm sorry you have to watch this"


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Best segment since the Pipe Bomb in 2011. Easily.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

MrJT said:


> I know what they're going for, it misses the mark for me.
> It just comes across as the definition of cringe in every sense of the word. it's not funny at all. Hope Bray comes back and finds a good character.


Pull the stick out if your ass


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> What did he say?




He called it obnoxious and said “folks. Sorry about what you’re about to watch”


----------



## Zerosoma2002 (Nov 21, 2016)

Therapy said:


> "I'm sorry you have to watch this"


He should say that at the beginning of each raw


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Jedah said:
> 
> 
> > Good. Now let's hope the Bray Wyatt character really is deleted.
> ...


lol what a burial..


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Number 1 trending worldwide, that was so craptastic, Tommy Wiseau would have approved.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’ve hated and still hate the broken woken matt hardy stuff, but I actually did enjoy this match - particularly the creepy parts, not the humorous parts. It’d make a good video game, going through all the different sections of the compound, fighting mercenaries and finding treasure or something lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Pull the stick out if your ass


cus i thought it was lame? ok bud.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

As someone who followed The Broken Universe in TNA, I was very interested in seeing WWE's take on it with THE ULTIMATE DELETION!!! 

It was....fine. Unfortunately, it never really cranked up the crazy the way Final Deletion, The Great War, or Tag Team Apocalypto did. It just kind of felt normal by comparison. 

And they nutty stuff they did do felt more like references to the past. They worked in all the things we were going to mark out for: Brother Nero, Skarsgard, Senior Benjamin, Reby, King Maxel, Vanguard 1...all of that, but they did little with them that was new. The best part of the whole thing was Vanguard 1 activating the "Boomstick" Sequence, lol. 

Also, I would love to have a map of the Hardy Compound with all the locations labeled. Lake of Reincarnation, Dome of Deletion, and the Land of Obsolete Men, lol. 

But the whole thing just never kicked into high gear an it just felt like two nutty characters getting into hijinks. I mean Final Deletion had graves exploding and Jeff doing Swantons out of trees, The Great War worked in a fight on a truck, and TTA involved cherry pickers ad a goddamn earthquake! If you're going to be nuts, go all the way! 

But, Ultimate Deletion was fun for what it was. It was certainly better than House of Horror.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> Number 1 trending worldwide, that was so craptastic, Tommy Wiseau would have approved.


 Needed to be more craptastic IMO.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Tbh I can’t see how you can talk shit about that, yet claim to have enjoyed some of the Undertaker’s lord of darkness segments in 98/99.


But that was EDGY and had rape!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Therapy said:


> "I'm sorry you have to watch this"





Himiko said:


> He called it obnoxious and said “folks. Sorry about what you’re about to watch”


Wow, he said that? I would have expected that more from Graves or maybe even Coach.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

somerandomfan said:


> Part of me is somewhat spoiled by the segments from Impact and expected a bit more, but at the same time that was still great and this is probably the first time in ages I've felt satisfied after watching RAW.


 I didn't like this one either, they didn't commit to it.

The fuckery is what made them so entertaining to watch. For someone who watched the others, this felt really weak in comparison.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Zerosoma2002 said:


> He should say that at the beginning of each raw


Let's face it. It should be next to the WWE logo instead of Then. Now. Forever.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Vegeta said:


> I didn't like this one either, they didn't commit to it.
> 
> The fuckery is what made them so entertaining to watch. For someone who watched the others, this felt really weak in comparison.



I watched the ones in TNA and still enjoyed this one.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Still more entertaining than the New Day crap and rest of the stuff which WWE regards as entertainment.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Its polarizing as roman reigns and cena lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I haven’t given a shit about Wyatt since his feud with Cena or Matt since he came back to WWE but that was hella fun. Great production and just a nice change of pace overall.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Bray / Hardy Deletion Camp segment was not bad. In fact now what is next for BRAY??


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

:troll


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

looks like the crowd did not get to watch going by this


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Good for anyone who enjoyed that, but I sure as hell didn't. I feel bad for the live audience having to sit through that "main event" too. This should have been a network special instead of a Raw main event.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

DJ Punk said:


> Good for anyone who enjoyed that, but I sure as hell didn't. I feel bad for the live audience having to sit through that "main event" too. This should have been a network special instead of a Raw main event.


going by report the live audience did not even get to watch.

curbsideher0So the crowd in Dallas didn’t get to see the Ultimate Deletion. They were treated to Braun vs. Elias and a segment in which Ronda Rousey beat up Dana Brooke.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm going to echo Mike tedesco from wrestleviee here.

Fantastic beat down of reigns and I loved reigns saying this can't happen again when Lesnar came back for more. Like he realized he fucked up

Great promo by Cena again. I really like him being a smarmy arrogant prick with taker. Though Kane taking him out so easily was a sour note.

Deletion was good for what it was I'm glad they went balls to the wall with it.

Overall a dull uninspired raw overall


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

I wouldlike to see what Borash can do in these type of segments witg wyatt or sanity where it gets more serious


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I love Braun but I don't wanna see The Bar lose to one guy. Hopefully Braun gets a partner.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I haven't watchd RAW in (I want to say) years. Giving it a shot tonight. So far I'm at the opening promo and it was going great, Angle said Reigns won't be on the show (yes) and Brock will be on the show (double yes).

Then Roman comes out with the whole Brock's a part timer thing, so tired of that, Brock's once in a blue appearance provides more entertainment value than guys like Reigns & Cena every week combined. I really don't want to see this guy beat Brock again, damn you Vince.

Edit: And Lesnar came out and beat his ass, makes this segment alot better. I'll give em that.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The Ultimate Deletion match was entertaining imo, but I've always loved cheesy segments like this.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Still the #1 trend worldwide on Twitter.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't say I *disliked* the deletion thing per say - it was something different for RAW. But I've watched alot of the TNA stuff trying to "get" it. I just don't get it.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I haven't watchd RAW in (I want to say) years. Giving it a shot tonight. So far I'm at the opening promo and it was going great, Angle said Reigns won't be on the show (yes) and Brock will be on the show (double yes).
> 
> Then Roman comes out with the whole Brock's a part timer thing, so tired of that, Brock's once in a blue appearance provides more entertainment value than guys like Reigns & Cena every week combined. I really don't want to see this guy beat Brock again, damn you Vince.
> 
> Edit: And Lesnar came out and beat his ass, makes this segment alot better. I'll give em that.


You haven't seen Raw in years, and yet you're sick of seeing Roman talk about Brock as a part timer, and you're sick of Roman and Cena's over-exposure even though you haven't been exposed to them for years...?

Lol, Roman hater logic


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> your mom just some smark with her wrestling observer newsletter and her twitter and her facebook


She has none of those things actually. I have been trying to make her get a facebook for years now lol!



Himiko said:


> Well it must be right if your mom said it


Hey that sounds like something she would say lol! :laugh:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ultimate Deletion was fucking awesome. Hopefully Bray comes back rejuvenated.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I see what Vince is doing in that opening segment of RAW. He wants the fans to feel sympathetic for Roman being defenseless against Lesnar. Not sure if it will work but it was a nice segment. Just to see Roman get beat up. Lol. 

At this point I doubt we will see Alexa Bliss lose clean on live TV. Not surprised she lost via countout to Asuka. They continue to tease the friendship crumbling between Sasha Banks and Bayley. If it doesn't result in a one-on-match I could careless. Decent tag team match with Deville looking good. Cena does his thing with his promo on the Undertaker. Enjoyed it. Don't mind the other segments on the show. The Ultimate Deletion match, yeah it did it's thing. It's either you like it or you don't. I won't be surprised if Bray Wyatt returns from that lake the same person.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

chronoxiong said:


> I see what Vince is doing in that opening segment of RAW. He wants the fans to feel sympathetic for Roman being defenseless against Lesnar. Not sure if it will work but it was a nice segment. Just to see Roman get beat up. Lol.


If he really wanted Roman to be defenseless they should of handcuffed him with his hands behind him (then just have Lesnar stay away from his head when beating him up).


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Listen, for an intro to the Broken/woken universe it did what it needed to do: Establish the proper lore!!!

NOW we can have the full universe in play!! :delrio

Still need KING MAXEL!!


Im so glad. My faith in Matt paid off!


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The bets part of the show was Kane's return. Oh yeeeah!!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The Miz was dreadful on the mic last night. His stuff is extremely played out at the moment.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Ultimate Deletion was storyline and character driven, it draws you in when they get it right (and they did here, shame the feud has been going on for ages and sucked).....this is the first time in years I've wanted to see where they go with Bray after being tossed into the Lake of Reincarnation. 

This Lake could be actually be quite a handy way to "fix" dead gimmicks tbh, just have them feud with Hardy, tossed in the Lake and you can literally bring them back as whatever the hell you want.

The rest of RAW was OK....I will say they are trying way too hard with Roman, he's allowed to beat up "US Marshals" live on TV.....that stuff may have been cool in the Attitude Era but in 2018 it's just ridiculous - send out WWE security geeks if you really must have Roman beat up authority figures. Cena, Kane, Undertaker.....yeah OK, whatever....we know Taker is accepting the match - are they that devoid of ideas that they'll only face to face a few days before Mania and nothing else? A 6 day feud incoming?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> You haven't seen Raw in years, and yet you're sick of seeing Roman talk about Brock as a part timer, and you're sick of Roman and Cena's over-exposure even though you haven't been exposed to them for years...?
> 
> Lol, Roman hater logic


Exactly, I thought the same thing man. Makes no sense!


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> Kane? Of all the things they could have done, they send out Kane... I don't want them to advance this story if it leads to the match actually happening...


Kane is a legend. This Cena/Taker feud was boring, now with the interference of Kane it got interesting. Thank god Kane saved the feud, he's the best!



deepelemblues said:


> I love kane
> 
> but this is just
> 
> :lmao


It was great and shoking, plus Kane got a good pop. The segment was great



The Fourth Wall said:


> Kane :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I can't with this Company :lmao
> 
> Way to ruin a feud, WWE. :heyman6


The Cena/Taker feud was going nowhere. Now the feud got interesting with Kane. Thank god Kane showed up to save us from a dreadful cena/taker feud

Anyways, I couldn't give a shit if you didn't like it. >



wkc_23 said:


> Fuck no, fuck no, fuck no, fuck no, fuck no, fuck no.


That's exactly what I said when it was official that the match for the WWE Title at Wrestlemania was gonna be AJ Styles vs Nakamura 




Himiko said:


> He’s like something out of a fucking children’s panto
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're talking about Jericho when he walks around with a childish list and a ridiculous mustache ? :lol



Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh no, it's Kane fpalm


Oh yes, it's Kane!!! Too bad Ambrose got injured and we couldn't see Kane beating him, it seemed like Ambrose was going to to be Kane's next victim after Rollins and Balor



SAMCRO said:


> Lol are they seriously trying to act as if its gonna be Kane vs Cena at WM? LOLOL yeah cause the whole world would anticipate that match.


I would anticipate that match. Kane vs Cena at Wrestlemania would be great, if you wouldn't like it, it doesn't matter, it's not like WWE is gonna cancel the match because of you >



deepelemblues said:


> maggle just teased kane vs john cena at wrestlemania. twice.
> 
> :heyman6


It would be great, I would love it. It would be a match between two of the superstars with more starpower of the roster. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> It would have been better to have Cena end the segment by himself. I knew Kane was going to chokeslam him and walk away without giving us answers.


You have Balor in your signature, so I get your madness about Kane. Kane proved he is the real demon king >


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

so kane has essentially become the potato who would love to go out with the hot woman but shes only interested in his better looking brother so hes reduced to sending love messages between them.

its more tragic than rose forcing Leonardo DiCaprio to turn into an ice lolly because she didnt want to share the door.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> The Cena/Taker feud was going nowhere. Now the feud got interesting with Kane. Thank god Kane showed up to save us from a dreadful cena/taker feud
> 
> Anyways, I couldn't give a shit if you didn't like it. >


That must be why you've replied to me, and everybody else mentioning Kane. You definitely don't give a shit. :trolldog


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane is a legend. This Cena/Taker feud was boring, now with the interference of Kane it got interesting. Thank god Kane saved the feud, he's the best!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're delusional.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> That must be why you've replied to me, and everybody else mentioning Kane. You definitely don't give a shit. :trolldog


I just replied to you because I want you to know it:wink2:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I dont know what demonkane_Legend has smoked but if WWE was as high of him as he is, then Kane probably would face Brock instead of Roman.

Unfortunately for DKL.. thats not the case :maisie


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Banez said:


> I dont know what demonkane_Legend has smoked but if WWE was as high of him as he is, then Kane probably would face Brock instead of Roman.
> 
> Unfortunately for DKL.. thats not the case :maisie




He’s the worst person on this forum. But I’d love to find whatever he is on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

So Roman assaults 3 "US Marshalls" to which no other officers (police or otherwise) attempt to stop, but instead allow someone else to "brutally attack" multiple times without attempting to stop it while arresting Roman. Not only do i bet that wwe won't suspend him further in kayfabe they also won't fire him as they would anyone of their guys fighting a cop. Also i bet Roman doesn't even get arrested after leaving the "medical facility."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bink77 said:


> So Roman assaults 3 "US Marshalls" to which no other officers (police or otherwise) attempt to stop, but instead allow someone else to "brutally attack" multiple times without attempting to stop it while arresting Roman. Not only do i bet that wwe won't suspend him further in kayfabe they also won't fire him as they would anyone of their guys fighting a cop. Also i bet Roman doesn't even get arrested after leaving the "medical facility."


Another week goes by where what happened in this storyline made little to no sense. Someone who's SUSPENDED, shows up in the ring, with little to no resistance at first, with a WORKING MICROPHONE.

:lol

I still can't get over the "You Deserve It" and "YES" chants for when Brock was destroying him. And all of the pops Brock got when he came out at first and kept coming out thereafter. :lol Imagine all the smarks at WM; whether it be the smarks in America AND all of the smarks from Europe that come to WM every year. Reigns is going to get destroyed and the chants have the potential to be just as hilarious, and even more-so than last night.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Re; Final Deletion; So that's where the pyro budget went then :evil


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Why wouldn't they just use "security"? Isn't that easier than avoiding the explanation of why Roman didn't get charged with 3 federal offenses of assaulting us marshals? And did Romans double axe handles knock the marshals out cold or did they just decide to leave him there cuffed?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Bink77 said:


> Why wouldn't they just use "security"? Isn't that easier than avoiding the explanation of why Roman didn't get charged with 3 federal offenses of assaulting us marshals? And did Romans double axe handles knock the marshals out cold or did they just decide to leave him there cuffed?


The security are weaker than sick kittens and he'd have no reason to let them hand cuff him. 

There will be no explanation of why Roman isn't charged with 3 federal offences, just as there was no explanation of why Joe wasn't charged with assault for attacking Brock before a match, why Braun wasn't charged with destruction of property for flipping over a tractor trailer, and Matt and Senor Benjamin won't be charged with negligent homicide for throwing Bray in a filthy pond and leaving him without calling for help.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

So in the run-up to WrestleMania WWe has made both Roman Reigns and John Cena into whiny little bitches.

"Waah, Brock isn't at work today, how dare he! I'm so morally offended by poor attendance records, waah!"
"Waah, the Undertaker is being disrespectful to everyone because he won't talk to me when I come out here and insult him because of my own ego, how could you be so mean Undertaker!?"

Christ, what the fuck? Does WWE think this makes them look good? Because it doesn't.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

how the fuck did vince OK that? :lmao

i guess he's ok'd worse


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

"Hey, are WWE treating their Intercontinental Champion in the build-up to WrestleMania like he's an equal part of the match he's going to be in?"










... nope.

On the same subject, the fuck is the point of a heel having lackeys if they never, ever, _ever_ take the fucking pin for him in matches like this?

Yeah, I know my most common contribution to this forum lately is complaining about how WWE treats the Miz, but... well, I'll stop as soon as WWE stop being prats about this kind of thing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Raw is going to suffer greatly due to the Bryan's comeback.

Reigns is about to start burying folks now. 

He's about to become the thing he says he hates. 

Except he'll be there every fuggin' week, being insufferable!


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Roman invades Raw almost as good as


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

IronMan8 said:


> You haven't seen Raw in years, and yet you're sick of seeing Roman talk about Brock as a part timer, and you're sick of Roman and Cena's over-exposure even though you haven't been exposed to them for years...?
> 
> Lol, Roman hater logic


I've been watching Cena since 06. I've been watching Regins since he came on the WWE main roster scene aside from the time AJ Styles moved from RAW to Smackdown until now.

Cena & Reigns always make that comment against Lesnar and its annoying because Lesnar is a legit badass & far better & more talented than either of them. But also because its so overused at this point and a cheap way of trying to gain fan support because "I'm here everyweek". (as if the rest of the regular roster isn't)

I used to like Reigns & even Cena back in the day but its super annoying because when you think about it, its better for Lesnar that he's not on every week, he's a special attraction that does good shit when he is around. He gives more casual fans a reason to tune into shows he's on. 

Brock is far more entertaining than both of them and to compensate/gain fan support they try to use that cheap BS and its garbage. I stand by my original post.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

NitroMark said:


> Roman invades Raw almost as good as


Nothing beats Savage. Lol

I love Chavo coming out there for his match and getting his ass kicked by the Mach. Oooohh yeeeeaaahhh


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Watching the fake staging of all of this hurt my very core.
Why is Reigns wearing almost wrestling gear for his "invasion"?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Why does Alexa always wrestle in a shirt these days ?


----------

